# Minor races 2020 **SPOILERS**



## rich p (21 Jan 2020)

Cav might be stymied on his comeback trail, if the 'much adored' Tour of Oman is cancelled due to the Sultan snuffing it.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour-of-oman-facing-cancellation-after-sultans-death/

Incidentally, what a coincidence that the top job goes to the late Sultan's cousin. What are the chances of that!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jan 2020)

Rudy Barbier takes the Sprint in Spain.

View: https://twitter.com/CyclingTodayEn/status/1221744747309666306?s=19


----------



## rich p (27 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Rudy Barbier takes the Sprint in Spain.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/CyclingTodayEn/status/1221744747309666306?s=19



Argentina...but what's a continent between friends!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jan 2020)

Whoops sorry yes,didn't take much notice ! Just the language....must try harder.


----------



## rich p (27 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Whoops sorry yes,didn't take much notice ! Just the language....must try harder.


De nada amigo!


----------



## rich p (28 Jan 2020)

Remco Evenepoel smashes the ITT in San Juan to lead the GC. 
Oscar Sevilla comes in 3rd. Gotta love an old doper


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jan 2020)

rich p said:


> Remco Evenepoel smashes the ITT in San Juan to lead the GC.
> Oscar Sevilla comes in 3rd. Gotta love an old doper


Overall lead aswell ! Any chance ?


----------



## rich p (29 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Overall lead aswell ! Any chance ?


I'd have thought so.
With all the fuss around MVDP and van Aert, I'd almost forgotten what a talent Remco is.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jan 2020)

rich p said:


> I'd have thought so.
> With all the fuss around MVDP and van Aert, I'd almost forgotten what a talent Remco is.


Sagan treating it as a training ride and Allaphilipe out with a dodgy stomach hes got to be in with a chance.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jan 2020)

Gaviria took the sprint and stage 4 win.With Evenpoel keeping the overall lead in the Vuelta San Juan


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jan 2020)

Sam Bennet bags a win in Australia.The Race Torquay which I'm guessing is a bit of a warm up for Sunday's Cadel Evans road race.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Sam Bennet bags a win in Australia.The Race Torquay which I'm guessing is a bit of a warm up for Sunday's Cadel Evans road race.


Are you sure it' wasn't in Devon, Adam?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jan 2020)

rich p said:


> Are you sure it' wasn't in Devon Adam?


You just can't let it go can you....


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Feb 2020)

Still in the leaders Jersey..he certainly lives up to the hype.

View: https://twitter.com/deceuninck_qst/status/1223377600082534402?s=19


----------



## DRM (1 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Are you sure it' wasn't in Devon, Adam?


i can just see Basil Fawlty with the deaf woman, “It’s Torquay, what do expect to see herds of cyclists sweeping majestically up the sea front!”


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2020)

Dries Devenyns outsprints Sivakov in the Cadel Evans Ocean race. Old bloke beats young dude.

Incidentally there are 11 teams who've won a race in 2020, so 8 that haven't including Ineos.
Who will be the last to register any sort of a win? CCC?


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Dries Devenyns outsprints Sivakov in the Cadel Evans Ocean race. Old bloke beats young dude.
> 
> Incidentally there are 11 teams who've won a race in 2020, so 8 that haven't including Ineos.
> Who will be the last to register any sort of a win? CCC?


CCC have Trentin and GVA riding in the Volta Valenciana next week.Should be a strong team for the classics ? 
Stybar won the stage in Vuelta San Juan and Evenpoel keeps the leaders Jersey. With one stage to go.I think he has 33 seconds going into the final stage so looking good.


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> CCC have Trentin and GVA riding in the Volta Valenciana next week.Should be a strong team for the classics ?
> Stybar won the stage in Vuelta San Juan and Evenpoel keeps the leaders Jersey. With one stage to go.I think he has 33 seconds going into the final stage so looking good.


Perhaps Ineos's first win of the year will be the Tour


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Perhaps Ineos's first win of the year will be the Tour


Nah there going to win all three grand tours.....aim high.The rest have peaked to early.


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2020)

Cyclocross World Champs on BBC red button.
MVDP smashing it with Tom {Pidcock in 5th after lap1


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2020)

Pidcock attacks the Belgian team and moves into 2nd behind MVDP. 
Go Tom!


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Pidcock attacks the Belgian team and moves into 2nd behind MVDP.
> Go Tom!


Been out so not that I watched it,but sounds like the boy done good ! 

View: https://twitter.com/daniellloyd1/status/1223981116505366528?s=19


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Been out so not that I watched it,but sounds like the boy done good !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/daniellloyd1/status/1223981116505366528?s=19



He actually won it if you don't count MVDP...and he's obviously an alien, so he doesn't really count!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Feb 2020)

Vuelta San Juan....in ARGENTINA ! 
Gaviria takes the final stage win for UAE which I think was his third win ? Looking pretty good as a team.Sagan had to settle for second place.
Overall win for Remco Vanevenpoel who at 20 is certainly living up to the hype !


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Vuelta San Juan....in ARGENTINA !
> Gaviria takes the final stage win for UAE which I think was his third win ? Looking pretty good as a team.Sagan had to settle for second place.
> Overall win for Remco Vanevenpoel who at 20 is certainly living up to the hype !


 I'm sure there's a joke in there about Adam and in continent but I'm better than that...


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> I'm sure there's a joke in there about Adam and in continent but I'm better than that...


Be careful...I'm sensitive.I could take offence 😘


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Feb 2020)

Crash for Bernal in Columbian national championships.Managed to get back up and come in second to EF rider Sergio Higuita.

View: https://twitter.com/JeSuisFander/status/1224022734105141248?s=19


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2020)

Ouch. That looks scary at that speed


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Ouch. That looks scary at that speed


Luckily nothing broke/fractured....just missing half his bodyweight in skin !


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2020)

Tour of Saudi Arabia starts tomorrow which should be scenic at least...
Cav starts and has Heinrich Haussler in his team. HH never seemed the same rider after the howl of anguish when Cav pipped him on the line of the Milan San Remo.
A few UK riders represented including a team of Brits - Ribble Weldtite (No idea), and a debut for Fred Wright with Cav's mob.
James Shaw with Riwal Readynez (still no idea)
Plus Conor Swift and Dan McClay at Arkea Samsic


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Crash for Bernal in Columbian national championships.Managed to get back up and come in second to EF rider Sergio Higuita.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/JeSuisFander/status/1224022734105141248?s=19



Sosa also broke his thumb in the race and will miss the Tour of Colombia


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Sosa also broke his thumb in the race and will miss the Tour of Colombia


Shame I read that,thought he was ok.He must have been in with a shout for the Tour of Columbia aswell.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Feb 2020)

Rui Costawins stage 1 of the Tour of Saudi Arabia.
Although I might be doing you a favour spoiling it unless you like the scenery.
Think I'll wait till Weds Vuelta Velenciana.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Feb 2020)

Stage for Cav today ? Start as he means to go on.


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Stage for Cav today ? Start as he means to go on.


He was in the mix until the last slope after an earlier crash. I think he was leading out Bauhaus anyway but small steps!


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2020)

Groenewegen takes the sprint in the Valencia Tour


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Feb 2020)

@rich p do us a favour and add spoilers to the title of thread.Just in case....
Stage 2 looks more like it tommorow ? Who do we fancy Pogacar ?


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> @rich p do us a favour and add spoilers to the title of thread.Just in case....
> Stage 2 looks more like it tommorow ? Who do we fancy Pogacar ?


Harder to tell so early in the season but ValvPiti is usually up for it.


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2020)

Blimey, what a god-forsaken landscape Saudi is!
Maybe it's got some redeemiong features trhat aren't apparent


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Blimey, what a god-forsaken landscape Saudi is!
> Maybe it's got some redeemiong features trhat aren't apparent


Do you like shopping centres ?
Been watching a bit bit think I prefer work....


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Do you like shopping centres ?
> Been watching a bit bit think I prefer work....


It's like riding round a quarry. I record and fast forward. Dunno why really!


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2020)

Cav and Bauhaus mugged the rest. It looked like Bauhaus was leading Cav out and when he went off the front himself, the others didn't react in time.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Cav and Bauhaus mugged the rest. It looked like Bauhaus was leading Cav out and when he went off the front himself, the others didn't react in time.



Sprinted from a long way out aswell


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> @rich p do us a favour and add spoilers to the title of thread.Just in case....
> Stage 2 looks more like it tommorow ? Who do we fancy Pogacar ?





rich p said:


> Harder to tell so early in the season but ValvPiti is usually up for it.


There's only one winner @richp...2nd isn't too bad


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> There's only one winner @richp...2nd isn't too bad


Smug git
Sorry, Adam, bloody autocorrect. I meant to write, well done old bean


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Smug git
> Sorry, Adam, bloody autocorrect. I meant to write, well done old bean


Allways nice to see Valverde lose in a uphill sprint...in Spain 😁
Pogacar looking good for the season ahead.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Feb 2020)

Everyone favourite wins stage 4 in Saudi...

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1225764090552999942?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Feb 2020)

GC.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Feb 2020)

2nd stage win for Groenewegen on stage three of the Vuelta Valencia.


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> 2nd stage win for Groenewegen on stage three of the Vuelta Valencia.


Jack Haig takes yellow by finishing just ahead of Pogacar in a sprint!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Jack Haig takes yellow by finishing just ahead of Pogacar in a sprint!


Didn't know at the te as they all sort of came in together ? I had to look and ....got this of the internet.

Despite the bunch finish, and despite Pogačar being present and correct, the stage saw the leader's jersey change hands. With no bonus seconds in this edition of the race, stage placings are used to order riders who are tied on time, as Pogaćar, Haig, and seven others were after stage 2.
Haig placed 12th on the stage, the best of the overall contenders and five places above Pogačar in 17th, and so moved above the Slovenian to the top of the standings. Despite finishing one place behind Alejandro Valverde (Movistar), Pogačar held onto second place by virtue of beating him by two places on the opening stage and one place on stage.

That makes sense now ! Groenewegen did well after hitting the deck with 30k to go
Anyway it's all to play for tommorow,I'd love Pogacar to take it but Mitchelton are going to be tough to break ?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Feb 2020)

@rich p I was watching Van der Poel cyclocross race earlier,hes something else isn't he ! You've got to fancy him for one.of the spring classics this year.Roubaix or Flanders maybe ?


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> @rich p I was watching Van der Poel cyclocross race earlier,hes something else isn't he ! You've got to fancy him for one.of the spring classics this year.Roubaix or Flanders maybe ?


He's an absolute beast. My lad has got me into watching cross this winter and he is head and shoulders above anyone else. 
Agree about the classics although team tactics are almost irrelevant in cyclo cross and there are stronger teams in the pro tour.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> He's an absolute beast. My lad has got me into watching cross this winter and he is head and shoulders above anyone else.
> Agree about the classics although team tactics are almost irrelevant in cyclo cross and there are stronger teams in the pro tour.


I'm sort of thinking of Sagan....when your that good you can almost team surf in Roubaix,Flanders...should be good to watch anyway.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Feb 2020)

Phil Bauhaus wins stage five of the tour of Saudi,and also as a bonus this....

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1226124244855246848?s=19


----------



## roadrash (8 Feb 2020)

brilliant climb and win from pogacar , to take the leaders jersey,


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> brilliant climb and win from pogacar , to take the leaders jersey,


He is class ! Just watched that,was by far the best climber there.He took it on a fair bit out aswell.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Feb 2020)

Vuelta Valentia stage win for Jakobson.
Overall GC


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Feb 2020)

EF win the first stage of the Tour of Columbia in the TTT.
It's not on Eurosport has anyone watched any of it ?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Feb 2020)

Apparently there's some live streams here.

View: https://twitter.com/Tiz_Cycling/status/1227279005453357056?s=19


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> EF win the first stage of the Tour of Columbia in the TTT.
> It's not on Eurosport has anyone watched any of it ?


They won by a good margin too.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Feb 2020)

Maybe Movistar will break the mould and go with 4 team leaders this year ? 
So that's why they do it.

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1227706731117129728?s=19


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> They won by a good margin too.



That is very un-EF thing to do, I wonder if, building on last year, they are developing a harder edge to go with the talent


----------



## rich p (13 Feb 2020)

First stage of the Tour of Provence today with a decent field, including Thibaut Pinot's first race since he broke his fingernail on last year's TdF and snatched defeat from the jaws of victory


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> First stage of the Tour of Provence today with a decent field, including Thibaut Pinot's first race since he broke his fingernail on last year's TdF and snatched defeat from the jaws of victory


No pressure 😁

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1227722541537492993?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> First stage of the Tour of Provence today with a decent field, including Thibaut Pinot's first race since he broke his fingernail on last year's TdF and snatched defeat from the jaws of victory


Looks like Bouhanni has got a bit of form back.


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2020)

you seem to have spelled boo hoo hani wrong


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2020)

Stage win and leaders jersey for Higuita for EF yesterday in the Tour of Columbia.Good stage to watch with a battle to the finish from Carapaz,Allaphilipe and Bernal who took second place.
Worth watching the finish from about 30 mins in..last 5k

View: https://youtu.be/-NBV-sDFFD8


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2020)

Great stage win by Quintana at the tour de la Provence.Looking good without the weight of Movistar on him ?


----------



## roadrash (15 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Great stage win by Quintana at the tour de la Provence.Looking good without the weight of Movistar on him ?




Do you know anywhere we can watch this , is there any live feeds or owt


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Do you know anywhere we can watch this , is there any live feeds or owt


Pretty sure it's on Eurosport.If not try gcn,was at work so watched some on my phone.


----------



## roadrash (15 Feb 2020)

@Adam4868 yeah just found it on Eurosport player , ambient sound only


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> @Adam4868 yeah just found it on Eurosport player , ambient sound only


Ambient....I like the sound of that man....chill.


----------



## roadrash (15 Feb 2020)

I find it weird watching with only background noise and no commentary and such


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> I find it weird watching with only background noise and no commentary and such


Yea I know what you mean,cycling just aint cycling without Carlton....


----------



## andrew_s (15 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Do you know anywhere we can watch this , is there any live feeds or owt



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyZIRZUInYw
(GCN Racing, with commentary)


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2020)

Th


andrew_s said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyZIRZUInYw
> (GCN Racing, with commentary)



They're all on here
https://tiz-cycling-live.io/stream.php


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Feb 2020)

Looks like EF had a good Tour of Columbia.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1229122257404022792?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Feb 2020)

Volte ao Algarve starts Weds.Ineos look to be putting.on a strong team.


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Volte ao Algarve starts Weds.Ineos look to be putting.on a strong team.


Is Dennis Kwiatkoski, Michal's younger brother?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Is Dennis Kwiatkoski, Michal's younger brother?


Keep it in the family...looks like Thomas is linking arms with Van Baarle.


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea I know what you mean,cycling just aint cycling without Carlton....


 Bless!


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2020)

I don't follow womens' cycling but noticed that a Brit had won the first stage of the T of Dubai
https://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/lucy-van-der-haar


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Feb 2020)

Pretty good line up for the Volte Algarve which starts today,what you reckon @rich p .Evenpoel riding has to be one of the favourites.


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Pretty good line up for the Volte Algarve which starts today,what you reckon @rich p .Evenpoel riding has to be one of the favourites.



I would love to see Dan Martin do well in this race


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> The stage into Tavira goes right past our house 😀................but I am in the UK at present 😕


Your better off here,give me your keys and I'll check on it for you


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> I would love to see Dan Martin do well in this race


Yea I like Dan Martin to do well in any race !


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Your better off here,give me your keys and I'll check on it for you



Im available if you need any help


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Pretty good line up for the Volte Algarve which starts today,what you reckon @rich p .Evenpoel riding has to be one of the favourites.


It goes past the villa I holidayed in near Monte Foia. Can Remco climb with the best? It's odd that Dennis and Thomas are leading Ineos but Kwiat is barely mentioned. I'd like him to return to form


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2020)

Fuglsang (his name means birdsong you know ) takes the win stage 1 of ruta del sol with Landa 4 seconds back for second, teuns takes third.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> It goes past the villa I holidayed in near Monte Foia. Can Remco climb with the best? It's odd that Dennis and Thomas are leading Ineos but Kwiat is barely mentioned. I'd like him to return to form


I allways liked Kwiatowski,classy rider.Ever since he beat Sagan in the sprint at the Milan San Remo ! But his form has certainly gone off towards the end of last year,tiredness ? I'm sure he will come back good again.


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2020)

He did seem to go off the boil , hopefully he finds good form again,..... should be a sprinters day today


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2020)

Jacobsen pipps Viviani at the line for the stage 1 win


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2020)

Nice scenery in the Algarve and Andalusia. That's more like it


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Fuglsang (his name means birdsong you know ) takes the win stage 1 of ruta del sol with Landa 4 seconds back for second, teuns takes third.


That win will take the heat of him....😁


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> That win will take the heat of him....😁


I can't be certain but I think I recognised Dr Ferrari riding pillion on one of the camera motorbikes...


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2020)

Poor old Ben Swift sprints for the win and trails in in 16th place. It must be a bit dispiriting leading him out. He needs to stop pretending he'sa sprinter and concentrate on Classics imho


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Poor old Ben Swift sprints for the win and trails in in 16th place. It must be a bit dispiriting leading him out. He needs to stop pretending he'sa sprinter and concentrate on Classics imho


Didn't see much racing yesterday,work I actually had to do some ! But I think your right he's not up there in pure speed so to speak.Kwiatowski looked to have done his job for him aswell.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Fuglsang * (his name means birdsong you know ) * takes the win stage 1 of ruta del sol with Landa 4 seconds back for second, teuns takes third.


Really? You don't say!

Perhaps that explains his choice of social media
https://twitter.com/jakob_fuglsang


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2020)

Volta Algarve...caught the last 10k.Some finish by Remco Evenpoel ! Can he climb ? Theres the answer.


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2020)

Remco Enenpoel takes the win …


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Didn't see much racing yesterday,work I actually had to do some ! But I think your right he's not up there in pure speed so to speak.Kwiatowski looked to have done his job for him aswell.


Wait till he reaches puberty - he'll be even better!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Wait till he reaches puberty - he'll be even better!


His voice has broken....but definately not shaving yet.😊


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2020)

Ineos really sh1t out towards the end of that stage.


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2020)

didn't they just....


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

Fuglsang takes another win as teuns and haig go off course an the final right hander about 100 meters before the line, ooohh ...how annoyed are those two going to be


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Fuglsang takes another win as teuns and haig go off course an the final right hander about 100 meters before the line, ooohh ...how annoyed are those two going to be


Dylan Teuns the wrong way.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

crash at Algarve , not looking good for Jasper Stuyven , down and staying down.


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

back on his bike


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2020)

Looks like Dan the man wasn't too happy yesterday.

View: https://twitter.com/DanMartin86/status/1230922121250996226?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Fuglsang takes another win as teuns and haig go off course an the final right hander about 100 meters before the line, ooohh ...how annoyed are those two going to be


Only caught a bit of the race yesterday.

View: https://twitter.com/gcntweet/status/1230894916479438848?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2020)

Tour of Algarve Lopez takes the stage with Dan Martin in second and Evenpoel in third.
So Evenepoel is still in leaders Jersey and has the TT to go.Looking like it's a win dare I say.


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2020)

I thought Dan Martin was going to catch him at one point, but yeah looks like its evenpoel's race to lose


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> I thought Dan Martin was going to catch him at one point, but yeah looks like its evenpoel's race to lose


I do like Dan Martin,allways looks like hes on a one man mission.l,and in pain ! But hes a great rider,I was hoping he could nick that stage today.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2020)

Quintanna wins stage two of the Haute Var won it by a fair margin of nearly 40s aswell.
I don't want to jinx him,but it's looking like his move has been good for him.Pretty impressive top 10 on this stage today.

View: https://twitter.com/wcsbike/status/1231234667375923201?s=19


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I do like Dan Martin,allways looks like hes on a one man mission.l,and in pain ! But hes a great rider,I was hoping he could nick that stage today.



I have always liked dan martin, I think what you see is what you get, watching him ride when he attacks his head goes in time with his legs , he reminds me of a pigeon , I had a chat with him for a few mins while he was on rollers after the Kendal stage of T.O.B a few years ago, even though he just finished the stage , was knackered and piss wet through, he had all the time in the world for questions and photos. good man dan is.


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2020)

Pleased for Quintana again. He's a modest man and I hope he feels more valued now he's left the Spanish mob


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2020)

I really hope he has re found his mojo , the last few seasons he has seemed ….lost ...if you know what I mean


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2020)

Nice to see Jack Haig win the stage in Andalucia too. He's a genuine talent too. I liked the way he got stroppy with the sandbagging Landa


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Nice to see Jack Haig win the stage in Andalucia too. He's a genuine talent too. I liked the way he got stroppy with the sandbagging Landa


Landas not been doing too bad either,must be the curse of Movistar...hope Valverde doesn't leave or he might start winning races again !


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Landas not been doing too bad either,must be the curse of Movistar...hope Valverde doesn't leave or he might start winning races again !


God forbid!


----------



## BrumJim (22 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> I have always liked dan martin, I think what you see is what you get, watching him ride when he attacks his head goes in time with his legs , he reminds me of a pigeon , I had a chat with him for a few mins while he was on rollers after the Kendal stage of T.O.B a few years ago, even though he just finished the stage , was knackered and piss wet through, he had all the time in the world for questions and photos. good man dan is.


I don't know whether I like Dan Martin because he shows that you don't need to be good looking to win races, or not like him because he's a Brummie, but pretends he's Irish.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2020)

Steady on there Chris ! Good to see him back.

View: https://twitter.com/uae_tour/status/1231500227779141636?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2020)

Cav got to be having a go here at UAE today,hes some stiff competitors with the Likes of Bennet and Gaviria though.I do hope he can be at least up there.


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2020)

BrumJim said:


> I don't know whether I like Dan Martin because he shows that you don't need to be good looking to win races, or not like him because he's a Brummie, but pretends he's Irish.




don't have to be good looking you say.......


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Cav got to be having a go here at UAE today,hes some stiff competitors with the Likes of Bennet and Gaviria though.I do hope he can be at least up there.



hes certainly up against some good uns.....would love to see him giving it a go


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2020)

U.A.E.tour, arrow straight road for miles then a roundabout with no turnoffs only straight on , is that just to make sure drivers are awake


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2020)

I will stick my neck out and go for sam bennet for the stage 1 win today


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> I will stick my neck out and go for sam bennet for the stage 1 win today


Ill stick my neck out futher and go for Bennet,Gaviria or Akerman in no paticular order....how longs left ? Ill watch the last 5 k 😊


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2020)

2km to go


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> 2km to go


Got it on thanks


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2020)

Ackerman takes the messy sprint


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Ackerman takes the messy sprint


Looked like it was mostly down to being badly positioned,moaning at each other ?


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2020)

Cav not in the mix again?


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2020)

Quintana wins the Tour de Var GC. 
Better value for an early punt than FroomeDawg


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Quintana wins the Tour de Var GC.
> Better value for an early punt than FroomeDawg
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good e/w bet for Quintana


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Cav not in the mix again?


They were all up there but lost there positions.Even quick step ! Bit of pushing and shoving and a few blocked off.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Feb 2020)

Could be some race cancelations in Italy due to coronavrus.Which unless it gets under control I'm guessing puts the Giro at risk aswell.

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1231849437858816000?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Feb 2020)

UAE tour today if it comes down to a sprint I'll go with Ewan,but otherwise I fancy Pogacar to do his thing...win.


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2020)

I also fancy ewan for this final climb he won there last year …….I think


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2020)

froome hanging out the back for the last few km as the road goes upwards, good to see him there at all after what hes been through


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Feb 2020)

Ewan v bennet


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Feb 2020)

Feck Bennet went too early !


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2020)

ewan takes the win at hatta dam with bennet in second


----------



## roadrash (25 Feb 2020)

Fantastic climb from Adam Yates to take the win and leaders jersey, with pogacar second, over a minute behind yates


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2020)

He smashed it. Great ride by Yates


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Fantastic climb from Adam Yates to take the win and leaders jersey, with pogacar second, over a minute behind yates


Watched the last 4 k on my phone at work,quite a hefty race lead for Yates


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Watched the last 4 k on my phone at work,quite a hefty race lead for Yates


Peculiar ractics by Pogacar to let Yates and the other two have a 40 second lead before chasing. He was clearly second strongest. I think they do the same mountain again in a couple of days. Can't see Yates losing that lead whatever happens. I hope.
Always good to see Valvpiti blowing out of his arse too...


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Peculiar ractics by Pogacar to let Yates and the other two have a 40 second lead before chasing. He was clearly second strongest. I think they do the same mountain again in a couple of days. Can't see Yates losing that lead whatever happens. I hope.
> Always good to see Valvpiti blowing out of his arse too...


I think it maybe was just down to a bit of bad timing,thought he'd tire a bit ? Been reading Pogacar today saying "he's not giving up yet ! " 
Yates and Quintana looking good this year so far


----------



## nickyboy (25 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Could be some race cancelations in Italy due to coronavrus.Which unless it gets under control I'm guessing puts the Giro at risk aswell.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1231849437858816000?s=19



Suspect there is very little chance Milan San Remo or Tirreno Adriatico will go ahead. Strade Bianchi should be OK

I wonder if it would be feasible to shorten or reroute the Giro to avoid Lombardy?


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2020)

nickyboy said:


> Suspect there is very little chance Milan San Remo or Tirreno Adriatico will go ahead. Strade Bianchi should be OK
> 
> I wonder if it would be feasible to shorten or reroute the Giro to avoid Lombardy?


I suppose it depends how bad it gets in Italy and if it spreads regarding the Giro.It would be a big enough job to re route it.But I fear your right regarding the spring classics.


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2020)

Groenewegen takes the sprint win, with gaviria taking second place


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Groenewegen takes the sprint win, with gaviria taking second place


Missed it today...mind you did I miss anything ? Different coloured sand maybe


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2020)

couple of silly crashes then a sprint , that was it


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2020)

UAE today,last chance really for Pogacar to attack Yates ? Can't see it but he's going.to have to try.


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2020)

yates and pogacar sparing, taking turns to attack each other but yates has the upperhand


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2020)

I enjoyed that  pogacar takes the win, 2nd for lutsenko, 3rd for yates who seemed to lose concentration and was in the wrong position on the last corner, yates still in the leaders jersey.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2020)

Good finish today by Pogacar to win the stage,didn't notice this when watching.

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1233004249233133568?s=19


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2020)

Ha ha I missed that earlier


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2020)

Never saw that coming.

View: https://twitter.com/UCI_Track/status/1233099279268446208?s=19


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Good finish today by Pogacar to win the stage,didn't notice this when watching.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1233004249233133568?s=19



Lutsenko being motorpaced by Ferrari one week, and taking a bung to gift the UAE a win today. Cheating git


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Ha ha I missed that earlier


Must have been pretty obvious...even the clueless Carlton Kirby spotted it


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2020)

doesn't say much about me does it


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> doesn't say much about me does it


Ambient sound man 😎


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2020)

nah, ........chatting granddaughter.


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2020)

Team Ineos racing each other on Youtube live

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9MjPpxl-JY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Apr 2020)

rich p said:


> Team Ineos racing each other on Youtube live
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9MjPpxl-JY&feature=youtu.be




Rohan Dennis boom ! 
Safe to say it's never going to take over 😊


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2020)

I quite enjoyed that!


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Apr 2020)

rich p said:


> I quite enjoyed that!


Some of us are easily pleased....
Only joking beats corona update !


----------



## SWSteve (12 Apr 2020)

rich p said:


> Team Ineos racing each other on Youtube live
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9MjPpxl-JY&feature=youtu.be



Not worst thing ever, but can’t say I watched more than the last 2k


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2020)

I only watched the last 5 km too, in truth. I was more interested in their choice of kitchen tiles


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Apr 2020)

Zwift Pro Tri race tomorrow
My daughter is racing.
WOMEN’S RACE // RACE START 7.05am PST / 10.05am EST / 3.05pm UK / 4.05pm CET
NEW YORK: 2 x Laps Astoria Line 8
https://zwiftinsider.com/astoria-line-8/
Total distance: 23km (14.4 miles)
Elevation Gain: 258m (850ft) 
The race will be streamed live here on Youtube 
View: https://youtu.be/eodSp4vkt-A

And here on Facebook 
View: https://www.facebook.com/gozwiftlive/videos/569376280677882


----------



## mjr (22 Apr 2020)

Tour de Suisse Digital starts today. Online Rouvy stages of 25-40km, with teams picking 3 from their roster for each stage.

More info, live streams at https://www.digital-swiss-5.ch


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> Tour de Suisse Digital starts today. Online Rouvy stages of 25-40km, with teams picking 3 from their roster for each stage.
> 
> More info, live streams at https://www.digital-swiss-5.ch


Rohan Dennis is the Eddie Merckx of virtual racing.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Apr 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Rohan Dennis is the Eddie Merckx of virtual racing.


Seems that cranking out great watts per kilo for a long time is useful when it comes to e-racing


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Seems that cranking out great watts per kilo for a long time is useful when it comes to e-racing


Works for me Steve. I'm the Eddy Merckx of my spare room...


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2020)

rich p said:


> Works for me Steve. I'm the Eddy Merckx of my spare room...


Was Eddie known for understating his weight? 

Rohan Dennis clearly not Merckx because he let someone else win today.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2020)

rich p said:


> I'm the Eddy Merckx of my spare room...


You spend 3 hours a day checking your saddle height, and when you are sure that it is accurate to a tenth of a millimetre, you celebrate by sitting back with a glass of wine and smoking a cigarette?


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Apr 2020)

rich p said:


> Works for me Steve. I'm the Eddy Merckx of my spare room...


Saw this and thought of you...age appropriate x
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264652290035


----------



## SWSteve (28 Apr 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Saw this and thought of you...age appropriate x
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264652290035


Wow


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Saw this and thought of you...age appropriate x
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264652290035


I'd be in intensive care if I tried to get on those drops!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2020)

🤣

View: https://twitter.com/PolkaDotRob/status/1255544835873943555?s=19


----------



## rich p (2 May 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> 🤣
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/PolkaDotRob/status/1255544835873943555?s=19



If Richie Porte wins the Tour I'll take Adam out for a fish and chip supper. Plus pickled onions.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2020)

rich p said:


> If Richie Porte wins the Tour I'll take Adam out for a fish and chip supper. Plus pickled onions.


 As a starter... I'm not a cheap date


----------



## rich p (2 May 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> As a starter... I'm not a cheap date


The only dates I get these days are at Christmas and come with a plastic fork...


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2020)

rich p said:


> The only dates I get these days are at Christmas and come with a plastic fork...


Thinking about it...If Porte EVER wins and grand tour I'll buy fish and chips for a year,pickled onions optional


----------



## rich p (2 May 2020)

He 


Adam4868 said:


> Thinking about it...If Porte EVER wins and grand tour I'll buy fish and chips for a year,pickled onions optional


He says he may become a super-dom next year...
Super? 
Harsh?


----------



## roadrash (2 May 2020)

rich p said:


> He
> 
> He says he may become a super-dom next year...
> Super?
> Harsh?



don't know how hes lasted as long as he has as a G.C contender, how come any D.S cant see what most cycling fans see ??


----------



## rich p (2 May 2020)

roadrash said:


> don't know how hes lasted as long as he has as a G.C contender, how come any D.S cant see what most cycling fans see ??


Every year he has an plausible excuse...
...illness, injury, fell off, too hot , too cold, dog ate my bike...


----------



## roadrash (2 May 2020)

you forgot...I don't like staying in a motorhome instead of a hotel..


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2020)

Your forgetting the Tour Down Under,give the lad some credit ! Strewth


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2020)

Flanders cycling restarts 1st July https://www.lavenir.net/cnt/dmf2020...eurs-autorisees-des-le-1er-juillet-en-flandre


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jun 2020)

At last....

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1269981977597353985?s=19


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2020)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2020)

Slovenian national championship tommorow,I'm sure I read it's on free on tv in Slovenia but don't think it's on here.Unless someone knows how to stream it ? 
https://video2go.live/


----------



## mjr (20 Jun 2020)

I wonder if an hour of highlights might appear later on https://www.rtvslo.si/tv/sport/arhiv/filter?sec_n=Kolesarstvo&clip=&genres=1607030&desc=off

I don't think it is on rtvslo live but I might be misunderstanding Slovenian!

ETA: not on Sport Klub or Sport TV either.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2020)

Free in Slovenia and 5 euros to anyone else


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2020)

And the winner is....Roglic.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jun 2020)

Pogacar won the Slovenian ITT championships with Roglic in 2nd place.I thought Roglic would of had that nailed,the weather looked sh1te though.Im not sure if it rained for all ? 

View: https://twitter.com/duledoz/status/1277209310691557377?s=09


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2020)

Wortegem-Petegem race cut short after participant suffers heart attack. Rider resuscitated on site then taken to hospital. No further news AFAIK.

Only a Belgian domestic race but a strong field including Merlier and Vanmarcke, because it's one of few races yet on.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> Wortegem-Petegem race cut short after participant suffers heart attack. Rider resuscitated on site then taken to hospital. No further news AFAIK.
> 
> Only a Belgian domestic race but a strong field including Merlier and Vanmarcke, because it's one of few races yet on.


Sad news unfortunately RIP

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1279458971657568256?s=19


----------



## DRM (4 Jul 2020)

Crikey thats awful RIP Niels.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jul 2020)

Quick Step rider Senechal wins GP Vermarc

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1279801804671406083?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2020)

I think Sagans skipping most of the classics to ride the Giro.Ill miss going to Lobmbardia.

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1281522527785889792?s=19


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2020)

European Champs 24-28 Aug in Plouay, France.


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> European Champs 24-28 Aug in Plouay, France.


 Going to Quimper that week is one of the holiday options we are looking at , time to get some other choices off the list. 

In terms of the terrain its Thomas De Gent friendly. Lumpy possible strong winds and will suit a hardman


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2020)

I think that's the 4th for Kung ?

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1282326591016706048?s=19


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I think that's the 4th for Kung ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1282326591016706048?s=19



Kung Stefan lVth of Switzerland...


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2020)

rich p said:


> Kung Stefan lVth of Switzerland...


Lol...was waiting for Kung Flu the fourth !


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2020)

https://mailchi.mp/ed404cd409b0/2020-sibiu-cycling-tour-d-7-info-team-selection-jerseys-coverage
Tour if Romania and I think a link to where to watch it.


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2020)

Grossschartner of Bora takes S1 of Vuelta a Burgos. Welcome back!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2020)

rich p said:


> Grossschartner of Bora takes S1 of Vuelta a Burgos. Welcome back!


Did you watch any of it @rich p ?


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2020)

Tour of the Eurometropole (La Louviere to Tournai/Doornik) postponed from 12 Sep to 2021.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> Tour of the Eurometropole (La Louviere to Tournai/Doornik) postponed from 12 Sep to 2021.


Its not going to be the strongest that wins this year....more the one who isolates the most.


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Its not going to be the strongest that wins this year....more the one who isolates the most.


The Cycling Podcast mentioned some rider getting suspended by their team for breaking curfew to go shopping for shampoo. A doping for hair offence, perhaps, but how the nature of misbehaviour has changed!


----------



## GetFatty (29 Jul 2020)

rich p said:


> Grossschartner of Bora takes S1 of Vuelta a Burgos. Welcome back!


An impressive turnout for that race from what I can see. A lot of the big hitters are there


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2020)

Yea saw that at the time,I can't remember who it was though.Couple Israel academy riders had to pull out yesterday.Dowsett was one...due to fears of corona.Both tested negative.


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> The Cycling Podcast mentioned some rider getting suspended by their team for breaking curfew to go shopping for shampoo. A doping for hair offence, perhaps, but how the nature of misbehaviour has changed!


Alpecin I hope.?.


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Did you watch any of it @rich p ?


No, is it on? My son told me it wasn't on ES


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2020)

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1288486156770959361?s=20


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2020)

rich p said:


> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1288486156770959361?s=20



Feck ! I had him for stage one yesterday...story of my life.


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 Jul 2020)

rich p said:


> Alpecin I hope.?.



Yes, it was indeed Sunweb, the team formally sponsored by Alpacin


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2020)

He can climb !


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> He can climb !
> View attachment 538786


Maybe he'll hit the beer and crisps like I did at his age and he'll end up a pot-bellied has-been too


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2020)

rich p said:


> Maybe he'll hit the beer and crisps like I did at his age and he'll end up a pot-bellied has-been too


I could of been a contender !! Lol...peaked to early,he'll be bottle carrying for Froome next year as part of his help the aged charity work.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2020)

Route d Ocitannie starts tommorow in France.Ineos are putting there B team out for a training ride by the looks of it....
Amadore,Castroviejo,Vanbaarle,Geoghan Hart and the favourite to win Sivakov
Nearly forgot Froome and Bernal 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2020)

Bernal took the stage and race lead at route Occitaine today.Looked more than good ! I though maybe they'd have let Sivakof have this win....home race and all that.But it's Ineos !
Think Froome came in around 31st ?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2020)

Meanwhile a rare 1,2 for Astana 

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1290309017902837762?s=19


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Bernal took the stage and race lead at route Occitaine today.Looked more than good ! I though maybe they'd have let Sivakof have this win....home race and all that.But it's Ineos !
> Think Froome came in around 31st ?
> View attachment 539626


He can have a home race in Italy Russia and France! And maybe the UK now too...

Was Froome keeping his powder dry or not able to keep up, I wonder?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> He can have a home race in Italy Russia and France! And maybe the UK now too...
> 
> Was Froome keeping his powder dry or not able to keep up, I wonder?


Riding himself into fitness 😁 Wasn't saying much....

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1290257479805186054?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Was Froome keeping his powder dry or not able to keep up, I wonder?


Think Froomes reply translated as Feck you 😂

View: https://twitter.com/Gregoirepngt/status/1290339108339027970?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2020)

Last 20 mins of yesterday's stage if anyone ones interested ? Classic Sky/Ineos as in pure strength in the team,hard to break that...as well as Bernal ! Can anyone really see him being beaten.
I'll add Froome looked pretty good on the front of that Ineos train.Bit of a testing himself out.

View: https://youtu.be/wAgkGBh0R7E


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2020)

Benoit Cosnefroy of AG2R wins the 4th and final stage of La Route d'Occitanie
Bernal takes the overall win.


----------



## MasterDabber (4 Aug 2020)

I popped down the road to watch the Route d'Occitanie come through St Martin de Vers.... I'd had a lovely ride on a bit of the route they were riding earlier this morning. It has been a beautiful day and watching them come through at warp speed just finished it off perfectly... just time for an apero now!!!

.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Benoit Cosnefroy of AG2R wins the 4th and final stage of La Route d'Occitanie
> Bernal takes the overall win.


Froomedawg 4 minutes down so his powder is very, very dry. Fingers crossed that the Tour goes ahead as planned. 
Can't wait


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Froomedawg 4 minutes down so his powder is very, very dry. Fingers crossed that the Tour goes ahead as planned.
> Can't wait


I think he finished the race 30 mins off lead ? To be fair he was only really riding as a domestque,he looked good enough in that clip I posted from yesterday's stage.Testing himself out so to speak.
Like you I really hope the Tour goes ahead,fingers crossed.I never write Froome off,if not this year then next...never say never !


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I think he finished the race 30 mins off lead ? To be fair he was only really riding as a domestque,he looked good enough in that clip I posted from yesterday's stage.Testing himself out so to speak.
> Like you I really hope the Tour goes ahead,fingers crossed.I never write Froome off,if not this year then next...never say never !


I never write Cav off but he'll be extremely lucky to make Bahrain's squad this year


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Terrible looking crash at the finish of tour of Poland. Only seen a tiny Twitter size video and frankly I don't want to see it again until I know if everyone's OK.


I switched off the coverage on ES when it happened. Hoping it looked worse than it was.


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2020)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Jakobsen bleeding but conscious, apparently. No podium ceremony today. <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/TDP2020?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#TDP2020</a> <a href="https://t.co/8rdLJhs9cn">https://t.co/8rdLJhs9cn</a></p>&mdash; Paweł Gadzała (@8aldwin) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/8aldwin/status/1291051653127446529?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">August 5, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2020)

Fecking rotten to watch that crash...

View: https://twitter.com/8aldwin/status/1291054226387488769?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2020)

Slow mo of the impact.Wants booting off the race to be honest.


View: https://twitter.com/scottlley/status/1291050539258699776?s=19


----------



## MasterDabber (5 Aug 2020)

No, wants banning for the rest of the year. No excuse, he put a man's life in danger.


----------



## mjr (5 Aug 2020)

MasterDabber said:


> No, wants banning for the rest of the year. No excuse, he put a man's life in danger.


Not sure. Some dopers get less and are worse. Month would be enough. It was probably a bad split-second decision at a time when everyone is rusty but gagging for wins.


----------



## MasterDabber (5 Aug 2020)

The doper is only putting his own life in danger. Actions like this can maim or kill someone. Make the penalty high. There's no excuse IMO.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2020)

I'm not too sure he actually meant to cause the crash,yes what he did was dangerous...life threatening.But he has to watch that back and realise what he did ! ,banning him for life helps nobody.
More important is a recovery for Jakobson fingers crossed.

View: https://twitter.com/8aldwin/status/1291079709493796865?s=19


----------



## mjr (5 Aug 2020)

MasterDabber said:


> The doper is only putting his own life in danger. Actions like this can maim or kill someone. Make the penalty high. There's no excuse IMO.


That's not true: the doper is making others think they must dope to win, thereby endangering others. It's harm+fraud, so should carry a harsher penalty than this overt harm.


----------



## MasterDabber (5 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> That's not true: the doper is making others think they must dope to win, thereby endangering others. It's harm+fraud, so should carry a harsher penalty than this overt harm.


We'll have to disagree on this.


----------



## MasterDabber (5 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm not too sure he actually meant to cause the crash,yes what he did was dangerous...life threatening.But he has to watch that back and realise what he did ! ,*banning him for life helps nobody.*


Just in case this is a reference to my original post you will see that I was not suggesting a life ban.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2020)

MasterDabber said:


> Just in case this is a reference to my original post you will see that I was not suggesting a life ban.


Wasn't really to you,your entitled to your opinion though.More the knee jerk reaction to him.I seem to remember Sagan doing similar with Cav.Touch wood it wasn't as serious as this.Still put him out of action though.Think I'll leave the nit picking of what sentence he gets till Jakobsen has hopefully made a recovery.Some slightly better news.

View: https://twitter.com/D_Ludwinski/status/1291103623406063616?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2020)

One more thing I'm not too sure having a downhill sprint is such a great idea !


----------



## Beebo (6 Aug 2020)

He remains in an induced coma according to BBC. 
it was a very nasty move to close such a large gap so quickly.


----------



## Tom B (6 Aug 2020)

I have seen the video of the incident and seen it discussed in a few places. My first thought was the barrier issue. That seems to be ignored elsewhere. Glad to see CC readers are thinking like me!

There was a similar issue with old fashioned piles of tyres forming tyre walls and tyre barriers in formula 1. Cars would hit them and be "grabbed" by the individual stacks of tyres. They then came up with what is basically a conveyor belt along the tyre wall that stops the cars snagging the stacks, contains the tyres and spreads the loading. 

Perhaps a similar thing is needed here. You could print it with adverts nodoubt.


----------



## mjr (6 Aug 2020)

Dylan apologises

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/GroenewegenD/status/1291322300260921344


----------



## MasterDabber (6 Aug 2020)

I ran the "apology" through Google Translate.... maybe it hasn't done a good job in translating and some nuances have been missed.

_"I hate what happened yesterday. I can't find the words to describe how sorry I am for Fabio and others who have fallen or been hit.

At the moment, the health of Fabio is the most important thing. I think about him, constantly."_

To me that sounds like someone who has watched it on TV but had nothing to do with what actually happened.


----------



## mjr (6 Aug 2020)

Fractured clavicle for Groenewegen. Artificial coma for Jakobsen.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2020)

Tour d la Ain...not bad !


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2020)

Vlasov for Astana won today's race up Mont Ventoux.Did it in 53 mins and 23 seconds which makes it one of the fastest times.
Top twelve.


----------



## mjr (6 Aug 2020)

MasterDabber said:


> I ran the "apology" through Google Translate.... maybe it hasn't done a good job in translating and some nuances have been missed.


It's interesting but in English I read that as "how sorry I am for {{Fabio and others} who {have fallen or been hit}}" but I read the Dutch as like "how sorry I am for {{Fabio} and {others who have fallen or been hit}}" but that could just be my wonky Dutch. Any real Dutch speakers around?

As he also crashed and the barrier failure had so much to do with it, there is of course the possibility he's not too sure of the full extent of events. Also, I bet the lawyers are already around and advising.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2020)

Hi


Dogtrousers said:


> Good ride in third from ex Wanty Groupe Gobert rider Gillaume Martin, the Philosopher Climber


Good second for Porte also....who would of won if it wasn't for Ineos..or anyone else for that matter 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2020)

He's taken over from Zakarin as my favourite Russian...he is Russian isn't he ?


----------



## Shadow (7 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> He's taken over from Zakarin as my favourite Russian...he is Russian isn't he ?


Of course he's russian, he's from Vyborg - which used to be in finland. No, I'm not a geographical wizard , just read _*this*_ piece on him from Inrng - one to watch. He certainly beat some names to win on Ventoux.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2020)

Shadow said:


> Of course he's russian, he's from Vyborg - which used to be in finland. No, I'm not a geographical wizard , just read _*this*_ piece on him from Inrng - one to watch. He certainly beat some names to win on Ventoux.


Thats my bet for the Giro...


----------



## Shadow (7 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Thats my bet for the Giro...


Ummm...how did your last 3 bets go, Adam?!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2020)

Shadow said:


> Ummm...how did your last 3 bets go, Adam?!


Best of four ?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2020)

Bit of good news about Jakobson


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2020)

Thomas blown out the back on a climb in the Tour de L'Ain. Worrying for him ahead of the Tour. A chance for Froome?
Jumbo Visma doing a Sky/ineos


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Thomas blown out the back on a climb in the Tour de L'Ain. Worrying for him ahead of the Tour. A chance for Froome?
> Jumbo Visma doing a Sky/ineos


Roglic/Dumoulin v Bernal/ ? At the Tour...


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2020)

Watched the 3rd stage of the tour of Poland last night.Evenpoel took the stage win from 50k ish break.He really does look like he's in a league of his own ! 
Talking of Belgium's Van Aert is another who is looking unbeatable.Yesterday's Milan San Remo win to add to his Strade Bianchi is pretty unbelievable acheivment.Considering his nasty accident at the Tour last year which could have been career ending.Be good to see these two go head to head !


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Reading reports, hadn't Froome _already _been dropped when Thomas went?
> 
> But when these guys are working as domestiques you never know how meaningful it is.


Bernal was pretty much on his own.He did well to hang on and take second to Roglic.You get the feeling this really is just a training ride for some ? I'm suprised Jumbo couldn't put some time on Bernal yesterday.


----------



## RobNewcastle (9 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Bernal was pretty much on his own.He did well to hang on and take second to Roglic.You get the feeling this really is just a training ride for some ? I'm suprised Jumbo couldn't put some time on Bernal yesterday.



Roglic and Jumbo look very strong but they need to peak or be on point for the 3rd week of the tour. I’m not worried about Thomas, he knows how to peak and has won the tour. His form will come good in the coming weeks. I would like to think he goes a bit better today though. Bernal clearly showing some top form too. I’m not convinced Froome will go to the tour unless they think he can peak for the 3rd week and use his experience to help Bernal or Thomas. Ineos Has some real power but I’m not fully convinced of their climbing support yet compared to Jumbo.

Its great that Ineos has someone really challenging them, today will be very interesting.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2020)

RobNewcastle said:


> Roglic and Jumbo look very strong but they need to peak or be on point for the 3rd week of the tour. I’m not worried about Thomas, he knows how to peak and has won the tour. His form will come good in the coming weeks. I would like to think he goes a bit better today though. Bernal clearly showing some top form too. I’m not convinced Froome will go to the tour unless they think he can peak for the 3rd week and use his experience to help Bernal or Thomas. Ineos Has some real power but I’m not fully convinced of their climbing support yet compared to Jumbo.
> 
> Its great that Ineos has someone really challenging them, today will be very interesting.


Agree although I think both teams will know where there at.Bernal showed how strong he is to hang on,although I do think Jumbo should of maybe made the most of him being on his own and attacked ? Like you say I wouldn't worry about Thomas he'll be up there,there's plenty more to help out... Kwiatowski is looking as though he's back to better form.Ineos only dilemma is who to pick !


----------



## RobNewcastle (9 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Agree although I think both teams will know where there at.Bernal showed how strong he is to hang on,although I do think Jumbo should of maybe made the most of him being on his own and attacked ? Like you say I wouldn't worry about Thomas he'll be up there,there's plenty more to help out... Kwiatowski is looking as though he's back to better form.Ineos only dilemma is who to pick !



We might get more of an idea of form at the Dauphine where you have multiple hard mountain stages.

Aside from Bernal, Thomas and Rowe, Castroviejo, Sivakov are the only other shoe ins for me so far I’d say. Van Baarle surely has a great chance (and was awesome last year) as he is great on the flat and on climbs but if you take him and Kwiat that might leave them short higher up on the climbs. Amador seems likely with his experience.

I just can’t see Froome making the team unless he shows something today or at the Dauphine. Yes there’s nobody better at building into form and they’ll need his experience......maybe if it’s an altered role but who knows. Would be hilarious if he suddenly lit the touch paper at the Dauphine and turned ever on it’s head in terms of selection 😂


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2020)

RobNewcastle said:


> We might get more of an idea of form at the Dauphine where you have multiple hard mountain stages.
> 
> Aside from Bernal, Thomas and Rowe, Castroviejo, Sivakov are the only other shoe ins for me so far I’d say. Van Baarle surely has a great chance (and was awesome last year) as he is great on the flat and on climbs but if you take him and Kwiat that might leave them short higher up on the climbs. Amador seems likely with his experience.
> 
> I just can’t see Froome making the team unless he shows something today or at the Dauphine. Yes there’s nobody better at building into form and they’ll need his experience......maybe if it’s an altered role but who knows. Would be hilarious if he suddenly lit the touch paper at the Dauphine and turned ever on it’s head in terms of selection 😂


Yea would be nice...but the only scenario I can see for Froome doing that would be at the Tour....and can you see Brailsfords brain ticking over about that.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2020)

Tour of Poland,Carapaz not starting today's stage due to injury from a crash also Standard out with dislocated shoulder.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2020)

George Bennett won the Gran Piemonte to confirm J-V's current dominance


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> George Bennett won the Gran Piemonte to confirm J-V's current dominance


Watched that this morning,he was confident in the interview before the race....not to mention his win ! Great ride.
Jumbo peaked to early 😁


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Watched that this morning,he was confident in the interview before the race....not to mention his win ! Great ride.
> Jumbo peaked to early 😁


Ineos might be peaking too late! They might both be at their best about 10 days into the TdF


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2020)

I've just watched the Tour of Wallonie finish. 
Cav had a decent lead out but blew it or bottled it. He's got zero chance of the Tour slot I suspect


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> I've just watched the Tour of Wallonie finish.
> Cav had a decent lead out but blew it or bottled it. He's got zero chance of the Tour slot I suspect


He looked ok until his lead dropped off then he picked up someone's wheel but got muscled off fairly easily and then just knew he couldn't win. That's how I read it.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2020)

themosquitoking said:


> He looked ok until his lead dropped off then he picked up someone's wheel but got muscled off fairly easily and then just knew he couldn't win. That's how I read it.


I think his days of competing with the top tier sprinters are almost over.I do love Cav but he got spat out of that to easy today.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2020)

Tour of Wallonie....lol.

View: https://twitter.com/YallaIsraelSUN/status/1295349467345027072?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2020)

Giro dell’Emilia 2020 today.A Italian classic not on tv ☹️
Carapaz not started due to injury so I'm not to sure about the rumour of him taking Bernals place ! 
Fancy Vlasov for a win at this.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2020)

If only you were younger @rich p....could have been a podium place for you ?

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1295391080607879169?s=19


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2020)

Tour of Wallonie S3 is on live despite Eurosport schedule saying it's a re-run of the Dauphine


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2020)

Happy days !


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Happy days !
> View attachment 542272


Did you have a flutter on your boy?


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Did you have a flutter on your boy?


Of course 😁 Sounded like a good race.I won't tell you how much I won it'd barely stretch to a chippy tea round your way.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2020)

Been at work so missed Wallonie this week.Any good ? Glad Bennet got his win today.Ive high hopes for him.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Been at work so missed Wallonie this week.Any good ? Glad Bennet got his win today.Ive high hopes for him.


Grisly wet weather, cobbled slippery urban roads, tiny country lanes, steep little hills, ridiculously dangerous street furniture and madly competitve sprint finishes!
What's not to like


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Grisly wet weather, cobbled slippery urban roads, tiny country lanes, steep little hills, ridiculously dangerous street furniture and madly competitve sprint finishes!
> What's not to like


I hope we get Flanders and Roubaix with sh1tty weather this year.Fingers crossed.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Been at work so missed Wallonie this week.Any good ? Glad Bennet got his win today.Ive high hopes for him.


S1 - Ewan looked unbeatable
S2 - Demare looked unbeatable
S3 - Bennett looked unbeatable


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> S1 - Ewan looked unbeatable
> S2 - Demare looked unbeatable
> S3 - Bennett looked unbeatable


Cav....beatable ?


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2020)

Jake Stewart ( know of him? ), has got a couple of second places at the Tour of Limousin this week.
He's at FDJ.


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Jake Stewart ( know of him? ), has got a couple of second places at the Tour of Limousin this week.
> He's at FDJ.


And joining the pro ranks. Good for him
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/jake-stewart-to-turn-pro-with-groupama-fdj-in-2021/


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> And joining the pro ranks. Good for him
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/jake-stewart-to-turn-pro-with-groupama-fdj-in-2021/


Was going to say he's done well at the young age of 20...but it's not that young in cycling any more 🙄


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2020)

Stefan Kung has won the European TT title with our very own Alex Dowsett in 4th
Remco wasn't able to defend his title obvs


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Stefan Kung has won the European TT title with our very own Alex Dowsett in 4th
> Remco wasn't able to defend his title obvs


Damn...had a e/a on Dowsett ☹️


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2020)

Bling Matthews wins at Bretagne...green jersey for the Tour ? Nah he's not been picked !


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Bling Matthews wins at Bretagne...green jersey for the Tour ? Nah he's not been picked !
> View attachment 543666


Strange that he's not going really, given that they have a pretty weak team with no GC contender


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Strange that he's not going really, given that they have a pretty weak team with no GC contender


Not another team going for stage wins only 🙄


----------



## BalkanExpress (25 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Strange that he's not going really, given that they have a pretty weak team with no GC contender



I think he is very short of racing, two or three days at most since the restart and is lined up for the Giro


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2020)

Nizzolo wins the European road race from Demarre.
MVDP should have won it but was badly positioned on the run in


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2020)

Anna Van Vleuten wins the elite woman's road race.Well deserved





Edited to add it was a unbelievable race to watch.She actually for once looked done for and still pulled that final sprint out of somewhere.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> At the moment, saying that A van V has won something hardly constitutes a spoiler.
> 
> I see it's on the GCN race thingy so I'm looking forward to watching it tonight. This is my first foray into streaming services and I'm impressed.


What were you saying.......

View: https://twitter.com/LaCoursebyTDF/status/1299661171310694400?s=09


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2020)

Race title of the year, with respect to Waclaw RIP

*Carpathian Couriers Race in memory of Wacław Felczak

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/carpathia-couriers-paths/2020/result*


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Aug 2020)

Just seen today's tour of Hungary highlights, another nasty crash at the finish with a barrier, somehow, getting catapulted into the sprinting pelotón.


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2020)

Tom Pidcock leading the Baby Giro still
These cyclo-crossers are good on the road. WVA, MVDP and now TP

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/giro-ciclistico-d-italia/2020/stage-6-gc


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Tom Pidcock leading the Baby Giro still
> These cyclo-crossers are good on the road. WVA, MVDP and now TP
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/giro-ciclistico-d-italia/2020/stage-6-gc


They do seem to be in a different league at the moment ! Van Aert must be best all round in the world at the current time.It seems it used to be the track now it's cyclo cross as a apprenticeship.
Or it's cause they put mayo on chips "over there " 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2020)

Tom Pidcock is the first ever british rider to win the under 23 giro d'italia.Won it in some style aswell.I hate to put a jinx on him but can't wait to see him in the peloton.That final stage attack was class !


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2020)

Tirreno adriatico today. Usually a decent race and another chance for Froome and Thomas to prove they're not yesterday's men

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tirreno-adriatico/2020/stage-1


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2020)

H


Adam4868 said:


> Tom Pidcock is the first ever british rider to win the under 23 giro d'italia.Won it in some style aswell.I hate to put a jinx on him but can't wait to see him in the peloton.That final stage attack was class !


He did a brave attack in the Euro road race won by Nizzolo too


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> H
> 
> He did a brave attack in the Euro road race won by Nizzolo too


Talking of him,what's happened to Nizzolo ?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Tirreno adriatico today. Usually a decent race and another chance for Froome and Thomas to prove they're not yesterday's men
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tirreno-adriatico/2020/stage-1


Fancy Matthews for stage one 😁


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Talking of him,what's happened to Nizzolo ?


He's gone home but not sure if he was knackered or sick


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Fancy Matthews for stage one 😁


Bet you a pint Ackerman wins it!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Bet you a pint Ackerman wins it!


At Brighton prices make it a half


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> At Brighton prices make it a half


Don't worry I know some ropey old boozers where you can still get a pint for under a tenner


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Bet you a pint Ackerman wins it!


Some men/man in that team ! Strong..

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1302904959432876035?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Bet you a pint Ackerman wins it!


Send me your bank details,acc no ect and I'll forward the virtual pint....cocky fecker 😁


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Send me your bank details,acc no ect and I'll forward the virtual pint....cocky fecker 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


>


Thought Gaviria went from a long way out but feck did Akerman cut that fine ! 
Well done 🍺


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Thought Gaviria went from a long way out but feck did Akerman cut that fine !
> Well done 🍺


Amazing sprint but he was lucky and brave to find that gap after what happened to Jacobsen.
Did you see the staggered bit of boarded barrier near the finish? farking mad and dangerous


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Amazing sprint but he was lucky and brave to find that gap after what happened to Jacobsen.
> Did you see the staggered bit of boarded barrier near the finish? farking mad and dangerous


I sort of only caught the sprint on my phone...but that gap he found was fearless ! What's so hard about making the barriers safe though,bit of padding ?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

View: https://twitter.com/LeGruppetto/status/1302970052812181505?s=19

Watching that sprint again,to be fair to Gaviria thank feck he held his line.Which he did to perfection


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2020)

Ackerman takes stage 2 of the Tirreno Adriarico with Gaviria second place again.Two out of two for Ackerman.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Ackerman takes stage 2 of the Tirreno Adriarico with Gaviria second place again.Two out of two for Ackerman.


And the man they like to like, Michael Woods takes S3 with Thomas and Yates etc a short way behind.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> And the man they like to like, Michael Woods takes S3 with Thomas and Yates etc a short way behind.



Chapeau Rusty ! Glad he's back to form.
Thomas in fourth place and Dunbar out with broken collarbone.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> And the man they like to like, Michael Woods takes S3 with Thomas and Yates etc a short way behind.


Watched it late last night,looking good Woods.Fancy him for the World's  No pressure !


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Watched it late last night,looking good Woods.Fancy him for the World's  No pressure !


Good call, no team but good odds! Wortb losing a fiver but you're on a roll lately! 
Top tipster😂


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Good call, no team but good odds! Wortb losing a fiver but you're on a roll lately!
> Top tipster😂


You only see what I win....


----------



## Shadow (10 Sep 2020)

Always love to see Woods win. 
Worlds (or Giro or Vuelta - apart from stage wins) might be a stretch too far this year, coming back from his injury.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2020)

Shadow said:


> Always love to see Woods win.
> Worlds (or Giro or Vuelta - apart from stage wins) might be a stretch too far this year, coming back from his injury.


Seems like a few riders have come back even stronger after pretty bad injuries,VanAert,Woods and Froome when he wins the Vuelta 
Woods did look good yesterday though on that last climb.


----------



## Shadow (10 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Seems like a few riders have come back even stronger after pretty bad injuries,VanAert,Woods and Froome when he wins the Vuelta
> Woods did look good yesterday though on that last climb.


I'm not sure I agree fully, we shall see (obvs!)
I like your optimism though.
Do we know if Woods is in Giro or Vuelta yet?
🇨🇦


----------



## Shadow (10 Sep 2020)

Shadow said:


> Do we know if Woods is in Giro or Vuelta yet?


Just checked and answer is no one from EF is listed in either yet.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2020)

Lucas Hamilton won today's stage in Tirreno Adriarico.Woodsy keeps the leaders jersey,hope he can hang on to it aswell.But he's got some class riders just behind him.G looked good and so did Yates and Vlasov.


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Lucas Hamilton won today's stage in Tirreno Adriarico.Woodsy keeps the leaders jersey,hope he can hang on to it aswell.But he's got some class riders just behind him.G looked good and so did Yates and Vlasov.


Funnily enough I was reading this article about Aussie cycling and the search for the next Cadel Evans this morning.
Tom Petty, no not that one!, who is quoted is my nephew.
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...alias-next-cadel-evans?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Funnily enough I was reading this article about Aussie cycling and the search for the next Cadel Evans this morning.
> Tom Petty, no not that one!, who is quoted is my nephew.
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...alias-next-cadel-evans?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


Porte was meant to be wasn't he ? Has he had bad luck or just not had any good...he's probally been there on paper but never felt he could actually win a GT.Reading that article a lot of emphasis on TT and how it's the deal breaker for some.The likes of Sky/Ineos seem to be able to bring that out in riders,is it just money and training.I mean even Bernal isn't a bad at TT.
End of a era for Porte
https://www.cyclingnews.com/features/richie-porte-one-last-performance-as-a-tour-de-france-leader/


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Porte was meant to be wasn't he ? Has he had bad luck or just not had any good...he's probally been there on paper but never felt he could actually win a GT.Reading that article a lot of emphasis on TT and how it's the deal breaker for some.The likes of Sky/Ineos seem to be able to bring that out in riders,is it just money and training.I mean even Bernal isn't a bad at TT.
> End of a era for Porte
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/features/richie-porte-one-last-performance-as-a-tour-de-france-leader/


I think Richie had a chance once but bad luck killed him at his peak. He was second best to Froome in 2015?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> I think Richie had a chance once but bad luck killed him at his peak. He was second best to Froome in 2015?


Last bit of rambling...agreed but I can't help thinking some riders just don't have it ? Yes luck plays a massive part of cycling,but you definately have to make your own aswell.Theres a lot of pressure when your near the top or at it.How much extra stress does it take to wear yellow.Froomes the master at it and the likes of Roglic looks cool also.Mentaly it's a tough sport,some riders I'm sure have the numbers,but putting that on the road is a harder task.
Just read that back and im probally talking shite 😁 you get my drift though.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Last bit of rambling...agreed but I can't help thinking some riders just don't have it ? Yes luck plays a massive part of cycling,but you definately have to make your own aswell.Theres a lot of pressure when your near the top or at it.How much extra stress does it take to wear yellow.Froomes the master at it and the likes of Roglic looks cool also.Mentaly it's a tough sport,some riders I'm sure have the numbers,but putting that on the road is a harder task.
> Just read that back and im probally talking shite 😁 you get my drift though.


No, you're right about the toughness but Richie did have some unfortunate crashes and injuries and I think he might have been able to win a Giro or Vuelta a few years ago when the others were all in the TdF.
Ryder Hejsdal and Chris Horner won a GT FFS!!!!!

I suspect Wiggins and Froome are more alike in terms of attitude and resilience than they'd like to admit!


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Sep 2020)

Simon Yates wins the queen stage of the Tirreno Adriarico and takes the overall lead of Woods.Great ride by him,also Thomas looked good a promising sign


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Simon Yates wins the queen stage of the Tirreno Adriarico and takes the overall lead of Woods.Great ride by him,also Thomas looked good a promising sign
> 
> View attachment 546627


Just watched the highlights. Great ride by Yatesy and, as you say, G looked pretty good too.
3 Brits in the top 7!!!!
Pleased for James Knox - it's always nice when riders like him, Hugh Carthy, Simon and Adam get on without going through Skineos.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Just watched the highlights. Great ride by Yatesy and, as you say, G looked pretty good too.
> 3 Brits in the top 7!!!!
> Pleased for James Knox - it's always nice when riders like him, Hugh Carthy, Simon and Adam get on without going through Skineos.


Be good to see brother v brother next year.G did well to drop Majka and Vlasov near the end of that stage.


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Be good to see brother v brother next year.G did well to drop Majka and Vlasov near the end of that stage.


Surely Simon will have to target the Tour next year?


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Surely Simon will have to target the Tour next year?


Now Bernals shown he's past it ?


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Now Bernals shown he's past it ?


Bernal will still be against a Mitchelton rider?


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Bernal will still be against a Mitchelton rider?


Sorry meant Adam v Simon as team leaders 😁


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry meant Adam v Simon as team leaders 😁


Adam, your young protege Chris Froomedawg is 58 minutes down in the T-A.
I haven't seen enough of it to know if he's been a super dom or isn't up to the GC pace. Have you heard anything? The Vuelta isn't for a while, I guess.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Adam, your young protege Chris Froomedawg is 58 minutes down in the T-A.
> I haven't seen enough of it to know if he's been a super dom or isn't up to the GC pace. Have you heard anything? The Vuelta isn't for a while, I guess.


Yea he's struggling at the mo to find his form.Saw him of the bike at one point yesterday.I would of thought the Tirreno is purely training for him,he'll be right for the Vuelta he tells me 😁


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea he's struggling at the mo to find his form.Saw him of the bike at one point yesterday.I would of thought the Tirreno is purely training for him,he'll be right for the Vuelta he tells me 😁


He's being interviwed by the fragrant Orla as we speak!


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2020)

And he needs to put 50p in the meter


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> He's being interviwed by the fragrant Orla as we speak!


Yea just saw that,thinks Bernal has his work cut out !


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> And he needs to put 50p in the meter


Makes him look meaner...which is almost impossible !


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2020)

Tirreno Adriatico...Van der poel takes stage 7 with a win.Yates still the leader going into the final day today,time trial.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Tirreno Adriatico...Van der poel takes stage 7 with a win.Yates still the leader going into the final day today,time trial.
> View attachment 547043


10km pan flat TT. Yates should be able to hold on to it


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> 10km pan flat TT. Yates should be able to hold on to it


Would of thought so,you'd fancy Rohan Dennis for the win.Almost forgot he was a Ineos rider 
Had a e/w flutter on Campenaerts...even though he did a bit to much yesterday.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Would of thought so,you'd fancy Rohan Dennis for the win.Almost forgot he was a Ineos rider
> Had a e/w flutter on Campenaerts...even though he did a bit to much yesterday.


Ganna of Ineos smashed the best time by 48 seconds off 11.30!
Dennis will need to go some


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Ganna of Ineos smashed the best time by 48 seconds off 11.30!
> Dennis will need to go some


A average of 56.25 kmh ! For Ganna


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Would of thought so,you'd fancy Rohan Dennis for the win.Almost forgot he was a Ineos rider
> Had a e/w flutter on Campenaerts...even though he did a bit to much yesterday.


Looking good for your EW bet on Vic


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Looking good for your EW bet on Vic


Youll jinx it


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Youll jinx it


I'm at work Rich,how was Froome ?


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm at work Rich,how was Froome ?


He wasn't too bad and looked pretty good on the bike.
30 seconds down on the bulk of the top guys.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2020)

Yates wins the GC with Thomas leapfrogging into 2nd place. 
G 4th on the stage which is pretty impressive


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2020)

And Vic C second!
Lager and lobster again Adam!


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> And Vic C second!
> Lager and lobster again Adam!


Living the dream


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2020)

Ganna 

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1305508194081476611?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Sep 2020)

No world's for Thibaut....

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1306900433080901633?s=19

Which translates as he's gonna have a little rest...until 2021 ?


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> No world's for Thibaut....
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1306900433080901633?s=19
> 
> Which translates as he's gonna have a little rest...until 2021 ?



Poor love , must be exhausted


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2020)

Tour of Luxemburg FFS !

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1307278331298099201?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2020)

Ethan Hayter Wins the Giro dell Appennino


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Tour of Luxemburg FFS !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1307278331298099201?s=19



FFS!


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Ethan Hayter Wins the Giro dell Appennino


Some good scalps in thaat race too
Nibali, Henao, Battaglin, Canola...


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Sep 2020)

Quite a line up for Fleche Wallonne...think it's on next Wednesday.

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1309054918150549505?s=19


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Quite a line up for Fleche Wallonne...think it's on next Wednesday.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1309054918150549505?s=19



Blimey! I'd put my feet up if I was Rog or Richie


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Blimey! I'd put my feet up if I was Rog or Richie


Imagine Egan...."but Sir Dave I tried my best,don't make me go there"


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Sep 2020)

Races on this week ....
Volta a Portugal.
Worlds.
Binck Bank Tour.
Flèche.
Giro.
Liège.
Happy Days !


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2020)

Everyone's love to hate rider Nacer took the win in the Paris Chauny today.Like the way he took that corner ! 

View: https://twitter.com/josselin_riou/status/1310238775042338817?s=19


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2020)

There was a strange collection of UK riders in that race. Most unknown to me apart from Jake Stewart. 
3 from *EuroCyclingTrips - CMI Pro Cycling Team including Robert Orr aged 39 and Simeon Green aged 40.*
All 6 of the team DNF-ed! They also have 2 48 year olds on their roster.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> There was a strange collection of UK riders in that race. Most unknown to me apart from Jake Stewart.
> 3 from *EuroCyclingTrips - CMI Pro Cycling Team including Robert Orr aged 39 and Simeon Green aged 40.*
> All 6 of the team DNF-ed! They also have 2 48 year olds on their roster.


So is that a case of "go on just have a go,do your best it doesn't matter if you finish" 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2020)

Just been looking at the line up for Fleche Wallone.
Looks like Hirschi is favourite with the bookies,strong field though with the likes of Pogacar,Woods,Roglic,Martin,Adam Yates,Kwiato.
I fancy Kwiato...looked good in the world's yesterday.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Just been looking at the line up for Fleche Wallone.
> Looks like Hirschi is favourite with the bookies,strong field though with the likes of Pogacar,Woods,Roglic,Martin,Adam Yates,Kwiato.
> I fancy Kwiato...looked good in the world's yesterday.


Is Alaphillipe in it?


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2020)

themosquitoking said:


> Is Alaphillipe in it?


No I'm pretty sure I read he's not riding it.Although I doubt there all confirmed yet.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> No I'm pretty sure I read he's not riding it.Although I doubt there all confirmed yet.


I reckon he will want to show it off asap. I hope he smashes it in his first race in the stripes, whatever it is.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2020)

themosquitoking said:


> I reckon he will want to show it off asap. I hope he smashes it in his first race in the stripes, whatever it is.


I think he'll wait for Liege at weekend.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2020)

Time penaltys for littering ?
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ties-for-riders-littering-during-races-470609


----------



## BrumJim (29 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Everyone's love to hate rider Nacer took the win in the Paris Chauny today.Like the way he took that corner !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/josselin_riou/status/1310238775042338817?s=19



I'm not a fan of Nacer, but very impressed with his guts on that last corner. Surely the reason why he won?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2020)

BrumJim said:


> I'm not a fan of Nacer, but very impressed with his guts on that last corner. Surely the reason why he won?


He win cause he's solid 😁


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> solid



@Adam4868 you appear to have spelled "nob ed" wrong


----------



## Eziemnaik (30 Sep 2020)

Anywhere to watch Flèche online?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Anywhere to watch Flèche online?


https://cyclingstream.com/live-stream/
There's less than 20k to go.Ive recorded it for tonight.But try this link


----------



## Eziemnaik (30 Sep 2020)

Cheers


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Cheers


I'll forward my PayPal details 😁


----------



## Eziemnaik (30 Sep 2020)

Wow, thats some balls to get back on the bike


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2020)

Good finish !


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2020)

Feck Hirschi is on fire !


----------



## Eziemnaik (30 Sep 2020)

Hirschi rides as if he was born in Flanders


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2020)

The peleton has been rejuvenated by young riders and cyclo-crossers.
Hirschi is amazing


----------



## Eziemnaik (30 Sep 2020)

Funny thing is some of these guys would rather ride CX if there was money in it.
Talk about masochistic tendency among cyclists


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2020)

He didn't even look tired ! Great ride for Cosnefroy to come second aswell.


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2020)

Hirschi is an animal


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> He didn't even look tired ! Great ride for Cosnefroy to come second aswell.
> View attachment 549993


What were Hirschi's odds Adam?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> What were Hirschi's odds Adam?


He was a favourite,think about 3 or poss 4/1.


----------



## bitsandbobs (30 Sep 2020)

Anna vd Breggen for the 6th time on the bounce.


----------



## bitsandbobs (30 Sep 2020)

Just read that Amstel Gold is off.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Just read that Amstel Gold is off.


Yep. new Dutch covid rules

And today's stage of the Binky Bonky tour is off.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2020)

Wonder if Hirschi will ride Liege at weekend now ? He's going to be cooked soon surely


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2020)

You'd think so but he's bound to go for it, surely?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> You'd think so but he's bound to go for it, surely?


Agree,why not.


----------



## matticus (30 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Funny thing is some of these guys would rather ride CX if there was money in it.
> Talk about masochistic tendency among cyclists


Makes a lot of sense. I'm crap at it, but CX is a lot more fun than ... well, most other ways of inducing an hour of pain.

The youngsters I know doing it never seem as excited about the crit racing. 

When you're semi-pro level, there may also be the fact that CX is all over in an hour, where the alternative is riding to avoid being dropped for 4hours on the road.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2020)

Another youngster, 20 year old Oier Lazkand who won the stage in Volta a Portugal after a 50k solo break.Future name to look out for.Second place for Dan Mclay.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Hirschi rides as if he was born in Flanders


You do realise Flèche Wallonne isn't in Flanders?


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Oct 2020)

Hence the name, however judging by the amount of winners from that part of Belgium it may as well be


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Hence the name, however judging by the amount of winners from that part of Belgium it may as well be


Since they started using the Huy finish, there's only Mario Aerts and Rik Verbrugghe and even that's only if you mean Flanders region not provinces.


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Oct 2020)

Better years are coming with WVA and Evenpoel


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2020)

Probably in the wrong section but...


View: https://twitter.com/cyclocross24/status/1311604475275214848?s=20


----------



## mjr (2 Oct 2020)

Binky bonk GC:

8km ITT over the Slingerberg near Riemst today, replacing the intended stage to Sittard NL (and Wednesday's lost Flushing ITT) because of the Dutch sports event ban. Final stage from Ottignes-LLN to Geraardsbergen as planned tomorrow. Hopefully.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> Binky bonk GC:
> 
> 8km ITT over the Slingerberg near Riemst today, replacing the intended stage to Sittard NL (and Wednesday's lost Flushing ITT) because of the Dutch sports event ban. Final stage from Ottignes-LLN to Geraardsbergen as planned tomorrow. Hopefully.


Suits Pederson,glad I had a few quid on him.I can't see him not winning the race now


----------



## bitsandbobs (2 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Probably in the wrong section but...
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/cyclocross24/status/1311604475275214848?s=20




Evie Richards won the short track race earlier in the week in her first senior MTB race. She came 8th yesterday in the XCO race.

Surely one of the coming superstars of UK bike racing.


----------



## matticus (2 Oct 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Evie Richards won the short track race earlier in the week in her first senior MTB race. She came 8th yesterday in the XCO race.
> 
> Surely one of the coming superstars of UK bike racing.


The way things are going in bike racing, I'm gonna put a tenner on her to win Le Tour 2021 (either gender).


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2020)

This is nice, Dan Maclay has been a bit out of the winners enclosure for a while

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/volta-a-portugal/2020/stage-5


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> This is nice, Dan Maclay has been a bit out of the winners enclosure for a while
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/volta-a-portugal/2020/stage-5


He was second on stage 3 aswell.Looking promising.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2020)

Froomey riding Liege on Sunday


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2020)

Van der poel in the bink bank feck ! Think he's riding Liege tommorow aswell


----------



## bitsandbobs (3 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Van der poel in the bink bank feck ! Think he's riding Liege tommorow aswell



Just seen that in the Dutch news. Deffo riding tomorrow.


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Van der poel in the bink bank feck ! Think he's riding Liege tommorow aswell


And he won it!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> And he won it!


I'm prepared to overlook me losing a bet with that win ! Anyone with Poel in there name in a stage race has to be even odds.


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm prepared to overlook me losing a bet with that win ! Anyone with Poel in there name in a stage race has to be even odds.


Alaphillipe has to be the hot fave for LBL.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Alaphillipe has to be the hot fave for LBL.


He is...but he won't win it.😁


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> He is...but he won't win it.😁


 Who's bearing the burden of your 10 bob? Hirschi. Kwiat?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Who's bearing the burden of your 10 bob? Hirschi. Kwiat?


Froome 150/1...dont say I didn't tell you.....
Had a few outsiders bar Kwiato...benoot,wellens e/w 66/1 and 45/1.
Just to cover my bets MVDP at 7/1.


----------



## Foghat (4 Oct 2020)

Liege-Bastogne-Liege a minor race?

Have people gone nuts?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2020)

Foghat said:


> Liege-Bastogne-Liege a minor race?
> 
> Have people gone nuts?


Tend to just stick things in here,you can start a thread if you want ? I'll be watching this and saving the Giro for highlights tonight.Looks like wind and rain...😁


----------



## Foghat (4 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Tend to just stick things in here,*you can start a thread if you want *? I'll be watching this and saving the Giro for highlights tonight.Looks like wind and rain...😁


Already done old boy!


----------



## Eziemnaik (4 Oct 2020)

Philippe Gilbert to skip the rest of the season
https://cyclingtips.com/2020/10/philippe-gilbert-will-miss-flanders-and-roubaix-due-to-knee-pain/


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Philippe Gilbert to skip the rest of the season
> https://cyclingtips.com/2020/10/philippe-gilbert-will-miss-flanders-and-roubaix-due-to-knee-pain/


The only skipping he'll be doing for a while!


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2020)

Another beautifully named race starting tomorrow!

*The Princess Maha Chakri Sirindhorn's Cup Tour of Thailand *

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-thailand/2020/gc/overview


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Another beautifully named race starting tomorrow!
> 
> *The Princess Maha Chakri Sirindhorn's Cup Tour of Thailand *
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-thailand/2020/gc/overview


Nice part of the world though,been up and down that coast a few times.


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 Oct 2020)

Highway 4 is a deathtrap though


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Highway 4 is a deathtrap though


Got to be one of the flattest races going ?


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 Oct 2020)

Untill Ranong most likely, thing is when hills appear Thais like to put roads at 15%+ angle


----------



## rich p (6 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Nice part of the world though,been up and down that coast a few times.


Idly glancing at the results of Stage 1, I noticed that Marcus Halson, a Brit from Hammersmith, finished 34th riding for a team called Roojai.com. Their first race at UCI 2.1 level.
I wonder how he ended up there? Great for him.
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-thailand/2020/stage-1


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Idly glancing at the results of Stage 1, I noticed that Marcus Halson, a Brit from Hammersmith, finished 34th riding for a team called Roojai.com. Their first race at UCI 2.1 level.
> I wonder how he ended up there? Great for him.
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-thailand/2020/stage-1


I'm guessing he was riding in the p1ssing rain and wind and someone phoned and said "Marcus I can get you a ride in Belgium or Thailand" 
Seriously I've not a clue how you end up in a team like that ? Is there a agent you have.


----------



## lyn1 (6 Oct 2020)

This race typifies some of the flaws in the UCI points allocation system. The race has a start list quality ranking of 3 which makes it one of the weakest UCI fields in the World. Does not look to have any of the guys who ride World Tour or Pro Tour (about 1200) yet gets a 2.1 rating offering 125 points for the winner. That is equivalent to 12th at Tour de France or 8th at Flanders or Roubaix.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Oct 2020)

De Brabantse Pijl today if I've spelt that right ? 
Flanders classic race with defending winner Van de Poel and Allaphilipe back in action.Thought I read somewhere that Bardet is back riding in this,after his concussion in the tour.


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Oct 2020)

Cheers for info


----------



## mjr (7 Oct 2020)

lyn1 said:


> This race typifies some of the flaws in the UCI points allocation system. The race has a start list quality ranking of 3 which makes it one of the weakest UCI fields in the World. Does not look to have any of the guys who ride World Tour or Pro Tour (about 1200) yet gets a 2.1 rating offering 125 points for the winner. That is equivalent to 12th at Tour de France or 8th at Flanders or Roubaix.


You're right: it's surprising that winning a 6 day second division race isn't worth more than that.

By the way, eighteen (?) World Tour teams times a max roster of about thirty riders is 540 riders, not 1200. Has the maximum roster size changed?


----------



## matticus (7 Oct 2020)

lyn1 said:


> This race typifies some of the flaws in the UCI points allocation system. The race has a start list quality ranking of 3 which makes it one of the weakest UCI fields in the World. Does not look to have any of the guys who ride World Tour or Pro Tour (about 1200) yet gets a 2.1 rating offering 125 points for the winner. That is equivalent to 12th at Tour de France or 8th at Flanders or Roubaix.


But isn;t some inflation inevitable with the COVID fixture congestion? 

(Giro/Vuelta/P-R on the same day; which would you downgrade due to lack of quality?)


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Oct 2020)

Yeah, it feels weird having a race every other day on TV


----------



## BrumJim (7 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> But isn;t some inflation inevitable with the COVID fixture congestion?
> 
> (Giro/Vuelta/P-R on the same day; which would you downgrade due to lack of quality?)



Indeed! Tour of Flanders and Ronde van Vlaanderen have been scheduled for the same day, its so congested.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Oct 2020)

He waited to cross the line today....just.Allaphilipe takes the win from Van de Poel.

View: https://twitter.com/CiclismoInter/status/1313861586663206915?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Oct 2020)

Piddock wins the UCI mountain bike champs today.What a year he's having.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/uci-mountain-bike-world-championships-2020/men-e-mtb/results/


----------



## BrumJim (7 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Piddock wins the UCI mountain bike champs today.What a year he's having.
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/uci-mountain-bike-world-championships-2020/men-e-mtb/results/


Finish Line Photo

Some wag on twitter pointed out that it could have been anyone....


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Piddock wins the UCI mountain bike champs today.What a year he's having.
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/uci-mountain-bike-world-championships-2020/men-e-mtb/results/


e-bike? 
All riding the same ones?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> e-bike?
> All riding the same ones?


Never heard of it to be honest,electrically assisted.Bet the UCI searching for hidden motors had a field day 😁
He seemed to get a severed hand as a prize by his photo.

View: https://twitter.com/TrinityRacing_/status/1313835539452362752?s=19


----------



## lyn1 (7 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> You're right: it's surprising that winning a 6 day second division race isn't worth more than that.
> 
> By the way, eighteen (?) World Tour teams times a max roster of about thirty riders is 540 riders, not 1200. Has the maximum roster size changed?



With a start list quality ranking of 3 this is way way below a second division race. I doubt it fits anywhere, other that an amateur race.

As I indicated, 19 WT plus 25 PT (ie 1st & 2nd Div) is approx. 1200. These are the guys generally accepted to be the professional road peloton.
I doubt there are any pros in the Thai race, which is why PCS has asked the UCI why they have allowed this to happen.
Even the compacted season and riders having to prioritise in bigger races they still have full fields of pros.

As an aside rosters increased to max 32 for 2021


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2020)

lyn1 said:


> As I indicated, 19 WT plus 25 PT (ie 1st & 2nd Div) is approx. 1200. These are the guys generally accepted to be the professional road peloton.


Oh you mean Pro Conti?



> I doubt there are any pros in the Thai race, which is why PCS has asked the UCI why they have allowed this to happen.


PCS?

How do you want UCI to stop it? Compel Pro Conti teams to enter? It took years to make that stick at World Tour lever!


----------



## lyn1 (8 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> Oh you mean Pro Conti?
> 
> 
> PCS?
> ...



Yes, what was ProConti. Now renamed just Pro.

ProCyclingStats (PCS) who do all the results/stats on the pro scene provided details of the race, then asked if anyone recognized any names on the start list. Most responses were 0,1 or 2. They then questioned UCI as to why this race had a UCI label . The UCI already has quality regulations for races that have its label and corresponding points allocations. This field appears well below the level required even for the minimum level of UCI .2 (4th tier), let alone .1 (3rd tier) which is what it appears to have been allocated. The argument is that this race should not be UCI or offer any points. In effect it is similar to a non UCI British domestic race like Lincoln.


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2020)

lyn1 said:


> They then questioned UCI as to why this race had a UCI label . The UCI already has quality regulations for races that have its label and corresponding points allocations. This field appears well below the level required even for the minimum level of UCI .2 (4th tier), let alone .1 (3rd tier) which is what it appears to have been allocated. The argument is that this race should not be UCI or offer any points. In effect it is similar to a non UCI British domestic race like Lincoln.


Isn't the race category set before entries open? Any change due to field strength or any other factors normally comes in the following season. Reclassifying races mid season would make a mess of the calendars and make it even more likely races would collapse as the result of one difficult year affected by something unrelated to the race, such as a global health crisis.

I think PCS are being unreasonable, plus who made them judge and jury?


----------



## lyn1 (8 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> Isn't the race category set before entries open? Any change due to field strength or any other factors normally comes in the following season. Reclassifying races mid season would make a mess of the calendars and make it even more likely races would collapse as the result of one difficult year affected by something unrelated to the race, such as a global health crisis.
> 
> I think PCS are being unreasonable, plus who made them judge and jury?



I have no knowledge of the allocation process although you make a fair and logical point which probably explains the discrepancy. The race has never pulled in a quality field, but usually satisfies the minimum requirement with a handful of Asian national squads and some Aussie Conti teams, most of whom will have had problems travelling this year. PCS were not aggressive, merely questioning the matter given the quality is so far below the minimum requirement.


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2020)

And Pidcock has now won the U23 mtn bike worlds

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/to...untain-bike-world-championships-with-u23-win/


----------



## Eziemnaik (10 Oct 2020)

Tomorrow Gent Wevelgem. 
Safe bet on either WVA or MVDP?


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Tomorrow Gent Wevelgem.
> Safe bet on either WVA or MVDP?


Im unsafe with Asgreen


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Tomorrow Gent Wevelgem.
> Safe bet on either WVA or MVDP?


It would be great to see them fight out the finish given that MVDP has had it over WVA in cyclo-cross.


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2020)

Cancelled?


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Cancelled?


Feck when was that cancelled !


----------



## bitsandbobs (10 Oct 2020)

Not seeing this on BE or NL media.

Benoot has pulled out as he sat in a TV studio Bakelants, but haven't seen that that race is off.


----------



## Eziemnaik (10 Oct 2020)

Only thing I saw was the front Google page


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Oct 2020)

Still taking bets


----------



## matticus (10 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Only thing I saw was the front Google page


If it's on Google, it must be true:


----------



## mjr (10 Oct 2020)

Wild positive and the whole Cippolini team isolating:

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/ceratizit_wnt/status/1315018078258753536


View: https://mobile.twitter.com/GentWevelgem/status/1314950869306277889


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Oct 2020)

Paris Tours today aswell.Dont know if it's on tv,dare I say there's enough to keep you occupied anyway 
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/paris-tours/2020/overview/overview


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Oct 2020)

Gent Wevelgem...good win for Pederson but a strange finish yesterday.Almost as if Van Aert and Van de Poel marked each other out.I think it really was a case of if I can't win your not either !


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bit of a spat afterwards:
> 
> WVA: "Actually, there was only one rider who was really targeting me. Apparently, he preferred to see me lose rather than making a chance to win the race himself."
> 
> ...


Great race to watch..but I did feel those two wouldn't take each other on ! Definately a case of well if I cant win you can't either !
Not taking.away Pedersons perfectly timed sprint to win ! Better than the Giro stage yesterday 😁


----------



## matticus (12 Oct 2020)

AFAIK Pedersen didn't win a single proper race as world champ - then as soon as someone else grabs the rainbow jersey, he pulls off a big win! You have to be pleased for him, on balance.

Meanwhile I thought Trentin (3rd) came across really well post-race. Much better than the Van twins:
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/trentin-bumps-up-against-unbeatable-pedersen-in-gent-wevelgem/


----------



## Shadow (12 Oct 2020)

And for all you nationalistic Brits out there, this from the 2020 World Mountain Bike Championships, the somewhat niche sport of downhill racing:

Reece Wilson claims the GOLD medal in the Men Elite DHI ! #Leogang2020


----------



## matticus (12 Oct 2020)

Ahem ...

Forums 
Cycling Sport 
Pro Cycling (Road and Track Racing)


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2020)

Another young Brit doing well from a left field route. Left field since BC and Sky took a leading role...

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/prueba-villafranca/2020/result


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2020)

Cav's last race today? The Schelderprijs is his last scheduled race and no new contract yet for 2021.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Cav's last race today? The Schelderprijs is his last scheduled race and no new contract yet for 2021.


Cavendish: "There were some rumors at the GWE start that the next races in Belgium could be cancelled and I haven't got a contract sorted, that's why I got emotional after the finish. I don't have a desire to stop, I dont want to stop, I love this sport"

https://t.co/hvFxae2y1N


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Cavendish: "There were some rumors at the GWE start that the next races in Belgium could be cancelled and I haven't got a contract sorted, that's why I got emotional after the finish. I don't have a desire to stop, I dont want to stop, I love this sport"
> 
> https://t.co/hvFxae2y1N



Live on Belg tv! 30km to go and Cav has gone backwards out of the break and to the back of the bunch. Looks done for the day, and u hope only the day.

Anyone thinking of watching the “highlights” can safely fast forward to the last km, nothing has happened and nothing is likely to happen before then


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Oct 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Live on Belg tv! 30km to go and Cav has gone backwards out of the break and to the back of the bunch. Looks done for the day, and u hope only the day.
> 
> Anyone thinking of watching the “highlights” can safely fast forward to the last km, nothing has happened and nothing is likely to happen before then


Fecking rotten end to the race and some seriously dodgy sprinting there ! Caleb Ewan won by quite a margin.Bonifazio took second and Coquard third.
Ackerman originally took second bit was disqualified for the manner of his sprint.August Jensen who went down hard on that sprint was later said to be ok with just cuts and bruises...thank feck.I think Bonafazio was lucky to not get DQ aswell.

View: https://twitter.com/sporza_koers/status/1316396283968581632?s=09


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Fecking rotten end to the race and some seriously dodgy sprinting there ! Caleb Ewan won by quite a margin.Bonifazio took second and Coquard third.
> Ackerman originally took second bit was disqualified for the manner of his sprint.August Jensen who went down hard on that sprint was later said to be ok with just cuts and bruises...thank feck.I think Bonafazio was lucky to not get DQ aswell.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/sporza_koers/status/1316396283968581632?s=09



Agreed.
You'd think they would have a bit more sense given what's been going on. Ackerman was deservedly DQed and Bonifazio went from one side to the other.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Oct 2020)

Chapeau to Rudiger Selig from Bora for ditching his bike and helping him.


View: https://twitter.com/Horssels/status/1316400622330150912?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Tough route to call today with lots of lumps.
> Breakaway unless anyone in GC contention wants to take a punt which seems unlikely. Hope they do though!


Almost read my mind...just posted in the giro thread 😁


----------



## rich p (15 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Almost read my mind...just posted in the giro thread 😁


Whoops!


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2020)

The one day, 3 Days of de Panne tomorrow with Cav in his last ever race...

...again...

or maybe not!


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> The one day, 3 Days of de Panne tomorrow with Cav in his last ever race...
> 
> ...again...
> 
> or maybe not!


Brutal racing there,crosswinds,Van de poel blown into a ditch !


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

I'll buy @rich p


----------



## Shadow (21 Oct 2020)

More 🍾🍻 pls!


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

Shadow said:


> More 🍾🍻 pls!


If only I'd put more than 10p each way on


----------



## Shadow (21 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> If only I'd put more than 10p each way on


With all your recent winnings, I would have thought you would have put at least a quid on!


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

Shadow said:


> With all your recent winnings, I would have thought you would have put at least a quid on!


I've framed my Tour winnings....not to be touched ! 
Doesn't happen often,only two wins at Giro


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2020)

Minor race 2021...

The race we all wait for but don't really enjoy is in jeopardy


View: https://twitter.com/cyclingtips/status/1321041769283215361?s=20


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Oct 2020)

Confirmed ☹️

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingtips/status/1321765968570327041?s=19


----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2020)

Mens Swiss road race today won by Stefan Kung by 5 minutes!!!!
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/nc-switserland/2020/result


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Nov 2020)

Next casualty

View: https://twitter.com/CadelRoadRace/status/1322820640668327936?s=19

We've done pretty good for cycling this year all things considered.


----------



## bitsandbobs (7 Nov 2020)

European cross champs this weekend.

Senior women's race has just for finished. A clean sweep by the Dutch team with Ceylin del Carmen Alvarado taking a hard fought win. Alvarado is a superstar in the making.

Sadly. Denise Betsema finished 4th.


----------



## bitsandbobs (28 Nov 2020)

Wout van Aert back in action today in CX.

(Edit: 3rd behind Iserbyt and van der Haar.

Edit 2: the podium prize was a massive rubber duck)


----------



## bitsandbobs (29 Nov 2020)

More CX coming up this afternoon. Pidcock back in action 

Edit: Pidcock a bit off the pace - 17th. WvA with a second 3rd place for the weekend.

Iserbyt second today, but clearly the form rider. He might even be smaller than Pidcock!


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2020)

Pity the weather was so good!


----------



## matticus (30 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> Pity the weather was so good!


The CX paradox - great for the riders, rubbish as a spectacle!

Did they have spectators? UK local CX is back on this weekend, but no spectators allowed.


----------



## bitsandbobs (12 Dec 2020)

CX in Belgium today. Evie Richards and MvdP back in action.

Edit: Richards 15th. Anna Kay 6th.


----------



## bitsandbobs (12 Dec 2020)

Oei. Half way through the first lap and only Iserbyt can stay with MvdP.

Edit: that didnt last long. MvdP on his own after one lap. Pidcock going well.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Oei. Half way through the first lap and only Iserbyt can stay with MvdP.
> 
> Edit: that didnt last long. MvdP on his own after one lap. Pidcock going well.


MVDP said he was coming in fitter this year than his late start last ...

Oops, MVDp has tumbled!


----------



## bitsandbobs (12 Dec 2020)

MvdP just headbutted a pole, but still in front!


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> MvdP just headbutted a pole, but still in front!


Trying to think of a famous Polish rider but failed


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2020)

Iserbyt's not out of it


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> Trying to think of a famous Polish rider but failed


Can't spell Kwiatowski...😁


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2020)

Pidcock up to 7th


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2020)

Pidcock up to 3rd!


----------



## bitsandbobs (12 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> MVDP said he was coming in fitter this year
> than his late start last ...
> 
> Oops, MVDp has tumbled!



If that's where he's starting!

Was half listening to the post-race interview and i think he said he's 3kg off his race weight.

(Spurious claim to fame - one of my colleagues used to work with Iserbyt's mum!)


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Dec 2020)

More CX today from Gavere.

Lucinda Brand just won the women's race. Anna Kay #12 and Evie Richards #14.


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Dec 2020)

Pidcock going for it!

Edit: Pidcock looking really great!


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Pidcock going for it!
> 
> Edit: Pidcock looking really great!


Can he hold on? MVDP is a beast!!!!!


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2020)

Hoping that MVDP is more knackered from yesterday


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> Can he hold on? MVDP is a beast!!!!!



I thought MvdP was playing with them. Not so sure now. Pidcock riding superbly.


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Dec 2020)

Damn!
And Mein in the top 10.

Edit: Iserbyt found out in the heavier going. Bit of a flat track bully.


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2020)

How good was Tom!


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> How good was Tom!



Belgians v impressed. I wonder of Ineos will let him continue to do all the CX and MTB stuff.


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Belgians v impressed. I wonder of Ineos will let him continue to do all the CX and MTB stuff.


He might well have made that a clause in his contract. Hope so, anyway


----------



## rich p (14 Dec 2020)

WVA, MVDP and Tom P and Eli I next weekend. 
Should be fun!


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Dec 2020)

Great win by Tom to beat MVDP...I should get into cyclo it's not like I've got anything else to watch ! Was it on Eurosport ?


----------



## rich p (14 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Great win by Tom to beat MVDP...I should get into cyclo it's not like I've got anything else to watch ! Was it on Eurosport ?


It's an hour of eyeballs out effort. It's fun to watch.
I watch it on Eurosprt player and cast it to the TV


----------



## andrew_s (14 Dec 2020)

In the UK, the choice is broadcast Eurosport, Eurosport Player, or the GCN Race Pass.
Eurosport Player has highlights packages for some races, and non-cycling stuff, that GCN doesn't, and it seems easier to find old races on GCN, but otherwise they are pretty much identical.



bitsandbobs said:


> Was half listening to the post-race interview and i think he said he's 3kg off his race weight.


3 kg lighter than he was at RVV


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Dec 2020)

Better than the Tour down under 😁 I'm excited.Can he make it back,maybe to a top ten at the Tour ? 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ch...l-start-up-nation-debut-at-vuelta-a-san-juan/


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Better than the Tour down under 😁 I'm excited.Can he make it back,maybe to a top ten at the Tour ?
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ch...l-start-up-nation-debut-at-vuelta-a-san-juan/


A pint (at your prices) says no!


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> A pint (at your prices) says no!


You got a spare 1.50....tight git


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Dec 2020)

CX from Namen today. WvA, MvdP, Pidcock and Iserbyt showdown.


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Dec 2020)

Evie Richards #6
Anna Kay #7


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Dec 2020)

Pidcock looking great!

2/3 of the way through and Pidcock still looking great.

Iserbyt's race was over in the first lap after a mechanical.


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Dec 2020)

Great race - enjoyed that!


----------



## rich p (20 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Great race - enjoyed that!


Good ride by Tom - nice to see him take it on.
Personally, I'm pleased it was MVDP instead of WVA. I've not forgiven him for whingeing in the RdV


----------



## bitsandbobs (26 Dec 2020)

Boxing Day cross from Belgium.

Lucinda Brand won a bunch sprint to win the womens race.

Mens race underway. Pidcock had a terrible start and is 14/15. WvA had a flat on the first lap and then crashed.so is 30sec back. Iserbyt's crashed out and on his way to hospital.

MvdP off into the distance.


----------



## rich p (26 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Boxing Day cross from Belgium.
> 
> Lucinda Brand won a bunch sprint to win the womens race.
> 
> ...


Bit of a procession for MVDP in the end.
Hopefully it'll be more competitive tomorrow.


----------



## bitsandbobs (27 Dec 2020)

Filthy weather on Dendermonde today!

This is mad - riders sinking up to their knees in the mud.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Filthy weather on Dendermonde today!
> 
> This is mad - riders sinking up to their knees in the mud.


Perfect timing for this...

View: https://twitter.com/cyclocross24/status/1342860541237342209?s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (27 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Perfect timing for this...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/cyclocross24/status/1342860541237342209?s=19




Not a day for the smaller riders. Anna Kay in 30th place, dealing a big blow to her world cup standing. vd Haar and Pidcock both DNF.

Imperious ride from WvA - nearly 3 minutes ahead of MvdP.


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Not a day for the smaller riders. Anna Kay in 30th place, dealing a big blow to her world cup standing. vd Haar and Pidcock both DNF.
> 
> Imperious ride from WvA - nearly 3 minutes ahead of MvdP.


Hat's off to WVA. What a mudbath!


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2020)

Katie Compton stuck in the mud


View: https://twitter.com/Cyclocrosss/status/1343180899442159618?s=20


----------



## bitsandbobs (28 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> Katie Compton stuck in the mud
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclocrosss/status/1343180899442159618?s=20




That section was insane. Loads of riders were falling over and getting stuck. 

MvdP was a bit sniffy afterwards and declared the parcours "unworthy of a World Cup"!


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2020)

One for the stronger riders that rather than the lightweights.


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> That section was insane. Loads of riders were falling over and getting stuck.
> 
> MvdP was a bit sniffy afterwards and declared the parcours "unworthy of a World Cup"!


Yes, slightly, although he did give credit to WvA. 
I don't think he was the only one to complain but the weather and prep was pretty awful. I know little or nothing about what a WC course should be like but I love watching the raw effort from the riders.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Dec 2020)

Hate to say it again...fingers crossed we get a good year of cycling !
MVDP to ride the Tour and Olympics next year.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ma...ponsors-to-participate-in-the-tour-de-france/


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Dec 2020)

Bit like 2020 cancel the above post ⏫⏫☹️
https://www.cyclingnews.com/amp/new...ance-and-giro-rosa/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Bit like 2020 cancel the above post ⏫⏫☹
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/amp/new...ance-and-giro-rosa/?__twitter_impression=true


Personally I don't give the Olympics much kudos. No more than any other tough one day race.
Especially as MVDP is going for the mtb?
Need to start a new thread for 2021 Adam!


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> Personally I don't give the Olympics much kudos. No more than any other tough one day race.
> Especially as MVDP is going for the mtb?
> Need to start a new thread for 2021 Adam!


Ok cause you've said it....Olympics me neither ! 
It would be bad luck to start new thread now ? I'll do it tommorow when the hangover has worn off....maybe Monday in that case.
All the best to all Adam


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 Jan 2021)

New Year's Day cross from Belgium. New kit day!

Alvarado edged out Brand to takes the womens race.

Iserbyt back in the men's. WvA riding a bike in jumbo livery. Assume its so he can stick with bianchi, rather than switching to cervelo.

Edit: Pidcock third after MvdP and WvA. Good work from Iserbyt to grab 4th.
Good start to the season for Alpecin-Fenix with both their world champs running out winners


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 Jan 2021)

rich p said:


> Personally I don't give the Olympics much kudos. No more than any other tough one day race.
> Especially as MVDP is going for the mtb?
> Need to start a new thread for 2021 Adam!



Not really sure why MvdP has such a bee in his bonnet over the MTB race. I'd have thought there were more kudos in the TdF. Last year it made sense as AF didn't have an invite, but giving up a TdF ride smacks of a decision that's gonna bite you on the bum. Especially given the age of recent TdF winners. MvdP is 26 in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Not really sure why MvdP has such a bee in his bonnet over the MTB race. I'd have thought there were more kudos in the TdF. Last year it made sense as AF didn't have an invite, but giving up a TdF ride smacks of a decision that's gonna bite you on the bum. Especially given the age of recent TdF winners. MvdP is 26 in a couple of weeks time.


There again does he have less competition for a gold medal than the Tour de France...I'd say so.


----------



## rich p (1 Jan 2021)

Maybe he's on a big bung for riding a Canyon MTB in the Olympics. I think he's virtually made their brand what it is.


----------



## lyn1 (1 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Not really sure why MvdP has such a bee in his bonnet over the MTB race. I'd have thought there were more kudos in the TdF. Last year it made sense as AF didn't have an invite, but giving up a TdF ride smacks of a decision that's gonna bite you on the bum. Especially given the age of recent TdF winners. MvdP is 26 in a couple of weeks time.


But he is not going to the Tour to compete against the potential winners. Given his lack of experience he would also only be an outsider for the green jersey, so its about stage wins. An Olympic gold against a couple of stage wins (which loads of riders have) is probably a sound calculation.


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 Jan 2021)

lyn1 said:


> But he is not going to the Tour to compete against the potential winners. Given his lack of experience he would also only be an outsider for the green jersey, so its about stage wins. An Olympic gold against a couple of stage wins (which loads of riders have) is probably a sound calculation.



In the UK, yes, olympics are a big deal, but in NL I'd have thought even a stage win would have more currency than an Olympic MTB medal. Looks like MvdP agrees with you though!

Anyhow, how about this for a bit of trivia. I read this week that MvdP was until quite recently the the second most followed dutch pro cyclist on Instagram. Care to guess who was the most followed (now in 2nd place)?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> In the UK, yes, olympics are a big deal, but in NL I'd have thought even a stage win would have more currency than an Olympic MTB medal. Looks like MvdP agrees with you though!
> 
> Anyhow, how about this for a bit of trivia. I read this week that MvdP was until quite recently the the second most followed dutch pro cyclist on Instagram. Care to guess who was the most followed (now in 2nd place)?


I'd guess as Rich pointed out it'll have a lot to do with sponsorship.Im sure the article I initially read said as much.
As for your quiz is it a female rider ?


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> As for your quiz is it a female rider ?



Yes, but she's never come even close to winning a race so far as l know. In fact, I dont think she managed to finish a race in 2020.


----------



## lyn1 (1 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Yes, but she's never come even close to winning a race so far as l know. In fact, I dont think she managed to finish a race in 2020.


My thoughts as well. To be ahead of MvdP it must be someone who has a lot to offer on a platform based on photographs and possibly assets or interest/ activity levels beyond their current cycling prowess. I would go for Puck Moonen.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jan 2021)

I'd like to say I'd have guessed her....but I wouldn't !


----------



## lyn1 (1 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I'd like to say I'd have guessed her....but I wouldn't !


But I bet you are not the only one who googled her LOL


----------



## rich p (2 Jan 2021)

lyn1 said:


> But I bet you are not the only one who googled her LOL


That sounds like a euphemism! 
Imagine how good looking their kids would be if she ever got together with MVDP


----------



## rich p (2 Jan 2021)

In other news, MVDP won again yesterday in the Sven Nys race, beating his nemesis and Tom P coming in third. Good tough course, it looked too.


----------

